# Vor dem RTX-4000-Release bricht Nvidia der Gaming-Umsatz weg



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Vor dem RTX-4000-Release bricht Nvidia der Gaming-Umsatz weg*

					Im Herbst soll die Geforce RTX 4000 starten und dazu hatte Nvidia mit sinkenden Umsätzen gerechnet, doch so deutlich wie er nun im Gaming-Segment wegbricht, hatte man das nicht erwartet. Nach all den Rekordquartalen hat man nun schlechte Nachrichten, die die Börse sofort bestraft. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Vor dem RTX-4000-Release bricht Nvidia der Gaming-Umsatz weg*


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Lol, Nvidia ist nur noch 150 Millionen $ Umsatz vor AMD, für dieses Quartal, was für eine  Entwicklung und heftige Nachrichten.


----------



## Davki90 (8. August 2022)

Die neuen Grafikkarten werden sehr teuer sein und sehr viel Strom brauchen, beides in der aktuellen Lage nicht gerade von Vorteil. Werde sicher in nächster Zeit, keine 4000er Grafikkarte kaufen.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2022)

Der Gaming Umsatz bricht also weg.   
Vielleicht einfach nicht mehr den miner Umsatz dem Gaming Umsatz zurechnen, dann wäre das Problem auch gelöst.^^


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lol, Nvidia ist nur noch 150 Millionen $ Umsatz vor AMD, für dieses Quartl, was für eine  Entwicklung und heftige Nachrichten.


Seit 2020 sind die beiden was Umsatz angeht ziemlich gleichauf. Wobei man nicht vergessen darf: AMD verkauft noch CPUs und liefert beiden aktuellen Konsolen ihre SoCs. NV verkauft bisher quasi nur Grafikkarten, Automotive und SoCs sind nur ein kleiner Anteil.

https://www.boerse.de/fundamental-analyse/Nvidia-Aktie/US67066G1040#bilanz

https://www.boerse.de/fundamental-analyse/AMD-Aktie/US0079031078#bilanz

Edit: Beim EBIT sieht es dagegen noch etwas anders aus:

2021:
NV: 4.532
AMD: 3.648



Rolk schrieb:


> Der Gaming Umsatz bricht also weg.
> Vielleicht einfach nicht mehr den miner Umsatz dem Gaming Umsatz zurechnen, dann wäre das Problem auch gelöst.^^


Wenn Du NV genau sagen kannst welche Karten wohin gegangen sind... Das weiss nämlich niemand ganz genau.


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2022)

Verkaufe Tüten Mitleid, auch gleich palettenweise ab Lager 

Gruß


----------



## Waupee (8. August 2022)

Ja ja die fetten Miningjahre sind vorbei, war doch abzusehen was kommt 

da muß man kein Aktienanalyst sein um sowas vorrauszusehen


----------



## -Kerby- (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Seit 2020 sind die beiden was Umsatz angeht ziemlich gleichauf. Wobei man nicht vergessen darf: AMD verkauft noch CPUs und liefert beiden aktuellen Konsolen ihre SoCs. NV verkauft bisher quasi nur Grafikkarten, Automotive und SoCs sind nur ein kleiner Anteil.
> 
> https://www.boerse.de/fundamental-analyse/Nvidia-Aktie/US67066G1040#bilanz
> 
> ...


Die sollen mir bloß mit diesem Automotive-Bereich wegbleiben - ein Grauss mit denen zu arbeiten


----------



## Jairun_T (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Wenn Du NV genau sagen kannst welche Karten wohin gegangen sind... Das weiss nämlich niemand ganz genau.



Das wissen se vielleicht nicht ganz genau, aber die Treiber/Herstellersoftware senden Telemtriedaten. Daher denke ich das sie schon in etwas wissen was mit den Karten gemacht wird.
Vielleicht nur als % Hochrechnung mit Unschärfe, aber ganz Ahnungslos sind AMD und Nvidia sicher nicht.


----------



## mrpendulum (8. August 2022)

Mist … und ich hab mir heute morgen noch gedacht … oh bei fast 400€ Gewinn bei 10 Papieren sollte ich vor den Quartalsberichten mal lieber verkaufen.

Tja da war ich leider zu spät. Jetzt sind’s nur noch die Hälfte. Ein erneuter Einstieg lohnt daher nicht 😂


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. August 2022)

Welcher "Gaming Umsatz"? Das waren alles, nur keine Gamer die deren Grafikkarten gekauft haben.


----------



## matti30 (8. August 2022)

oh, hat Nv nicht genug mit den Minern verdient?


----------



## Lantis86 (8. August 2022)

Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen…


----------



## IronAngel (8. August 2022)

Nicht überraschend. Die Miner haben ja Eine Generation alles weg gekauft. Hinzu kommt die Nachfrage lässt generell nach.


----------



## Freiheraus (8. August 2022)

Ausser AMD kann wohl keiner mehr zutreffende Prognosen abgeben. Dabei hat es AMD schwerer, man muss den CPU-Markt, GPU-Markt und Konsolen-Markt einschätzen. Aber Selbstehrlichkeit hilft wohl schon ungemein um die Lage realistisch einzuschätzen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. August 2022)

Ooooooohhhh, die Kryptoidioten sind weggebrochen, was für ein schock, völlig unerwartet, wo kann ich spenden? 
Man fährt massive gewinne ein und erhöht die Preise, da darf man sich jetzt aber nicht hinstellen und jammern.
Wem das überrascht hat, also warum die Verkäufe/Einnahmen so stark angestiegen sind, war doch nur ein ahnungsloser Aktionär der im Grunde keine Ahnung davon hat was Nvidia überhaupt verkauft, wer normalerweise dessen Kundschaft ist.


----------



## lenne0815 (8. August 2022)

Sehr gut, ich kauf trotzdem erst wieder wenns high end um die 500 gibt, wenn das nichts wird dann halt adee pc gaming.


----------



## Axel12 (8. August 2022)

Wer kauft denn auch ne alte zig fach überteuerte 
Grafikkarte?

Yippie-Ya-Yeah

🤣


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2022)

Mal abgesehen von den bisherigen Hauptabnehmern/pöhsen Minern, will halt kurz vor dem Release der neuen Gen keiner mehr det "olle Jelumpe" haben

Sollen doch Nvidia/die Händler (als Beispiel) ne RTX 3080 für 499€ anbieten. Ruckzuck wären die Lager leer (Abverkauf). 

Dumm nur wenn sie jene vor Monaten schon überteuert eingekauft haben, schniiiief

Gruß


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ausser AMD kann wohl keiner mehr zutreffende Prognosen abgeben. Dabei hat es AMD schwerer, man muss den CPU-Markt, GPU-Markt und Konsolen-Markt einschätzen. Aber Selbstehrlichkeit hilft wohl schon ungemein um die Lage realistisch einzuschätzen.


Auch wenn ich dir sonst zustimme und der Post zu 2/3 korrekt ist, den Konsolen Markt muss AMD 0,0 einschätzen, denn die Konsolenchips werden von Sony und Microsoft im Vorfeld bestellt, bei der Belichtung ist da schon jeder einzelne verkauft!


----------



## Francober (8. August 2022)

Ooooh tut mir das Leid.... Vielleicht sollten se die 5000er Generation mit 480 Volt Anschluß anbieten dann braucht auch keiner mehr mit Gas zu heizen und sie haben wieder Gewinn beim Verkauf


----------



## Ares-06 (8. August 2022)

Fixed*
"Der Umsatz im Bereich Gaming  *Mining *lag bei 2,04 Milliarden US-Dollar, ein Rückgang von 44 % gegenüber dem Vorquartal und 33 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr."
"Unsere Prognosen für den Verkauf von Gaming *Mining*-Produkten sind im Laufe des Quartals deutlich zurückgegangen" - "Da wir davon ausgehen, dass die makroökonomischen *Energie und Inflations* Bedingungen, die den Absatz beeinträchtigen, anhalten werden, haben wir gemeinsam mit unseren Gaming *Mining*-Partnern Maßnahmen ergriffen, *um die 100% UVP Aufschlags*preise anzupassen und Bestände *bzw. Bestellungen bei TSMC zu verringern.*"


----------



## Frittenkalle (8. August 2022)

Lederjacke muss auf Kunstleder umsatteln.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Wenn Du NV genau sagen kannst welche Karten wohin gegangen sind... Das weiss nämlich niemand ganz genau.


Angesichts der hohen Anzahl gebrauchter Mining Rigs, bestückt mit 6-10 Oberklasse / High-End Grafikkarten von AMD & NVIDIA, die man aktuell auf ebay oder willhaben.at für hohe 4-stellige Summen zum Kauf findet, dürfte Mining sehr wohl einen großen Brocken vom Umsatz der letzten 2 Jahre ausmachen.

Dazu kommen noch die x-Anzeigen einzeln angebotener, gebrauchter Karten im Referenz-Design,
die "in den letzten 2 Jahren nur zum Gaming und nicht zum Mining" genutzt wurden.
und "die man jetzt verkaufen müsse, da man auf eine 3090(Ti) umgestiegen sei."

Komisch nur, dass der selbe Verkäufer gleich mehrere derartige Karten im Angebot hat...


----------



## seahawk (8. August 2022)

Es war ein Minermarkt - mehr nicht.


----------



## 6Pac (8. August 2022)

Überraschung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte Januar bis April.

Wenn wirklich so eine starke Bindung zu einem unberechenbaren Faktor besteht, sollte Nvidia Maßnahmen ergreifen. 
Die Strafe im Mai war gerechtfertigt und der kleine Absturz heute verdient.
Gier frisst Hirn.


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Welcher "Gaming Umsatz"? Das waren alles nur keine Gamer die deren Grafikkarten gekauft haben.


Also ich seh hier im Forum schon so einige Leute mit Ampere in der Signatur. Und laut Steam Hardware Umfrage ist Ampere verbreiteter als RDNA2. Die Verbreitung lief ungefähr gleich schnell wie bei Turing. Und Miner haben wohl eher kein Steam...



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ooooooohhhh, die Kryptoidioten sind weggebrochen, was für ein schock, völlig unerwartet, wo kann ich spenden?
> Man fährt massive gewinne ein und erhöht die Preise, da darf man sich jetzt aber nicht hinstellen und jammern.
> Wem das überrascht hat, also warum die Verkäufe/Einnahmen so stark angestiegen sind, war doch nur ein ahnungsloser Aktionär der im Grunde keine Ahnung davon hat was Nvidia überhaupt verkauft, wer normalerweise dessen Kundschaft ist.


Wo jammert da jemand? Ganz normale Information, aber so passt es Dir besser in Dein Weltbild?


----------



## gruenerknilch (8. August 2022)

Rapid, hast du eigentlich NV Aktien?


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Angesichts der hohen Anzahl gebrauchter Mining Rigs, bestückt mit 6-10 Oberklasse / High-End Grafikkarten von AMD & NVIDIA, die man aktuell auf ebay oder willhaben.at für hohe 4-stellige Summen zum Kauf findet, dürfte Mining sehr wohl einen großen Brocken vom Umsatz der letzten 2 Jahre ausmachen.
> 
> Dazu kommen noch die x-Anzeigen einzeln angebotener, gebrauchter Karten im Referenz-Design,
> die "in den letzten 2 Jahren nur zum Gaming und nicht zum Mining" genutzt wurden.
> ...


Ich sag ja nichts anderes? Natürlich sind viele Ampere Karten in Mining Rigs gelandet. Aber nicht alle, siehe Steam Hardware Umfrage.



gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Rapid, hast du eigentlich NV Aktien?


Hab ich, auch TSMC und AMD. NV steigt auch wieder, tut mir nicht weh der Einbruch.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. August 2022)

44% Einbruch in einen Quartal
da sieht man wo die dgpu bis März gegangen sind
ich würde sagen das ab okt die preise deutlich fallen werden

gtx1650 120€ sehe ich kommen
rtx3050 200€
rtx3060 300€


----------



## bynemesis (8. August 2022)

tja verdient, wer den Preis ewig künstlich hochhalten muss.


----------



## ZeXes (8. August 2022)

Bei den Grafikkartenpreisen, nein danke.

Werde wohl bei meiner RTX2080 noch bis 2026 bleiben. Viel verpasse ich auf 1440p einfach nicht. Zur Not dann halt auf Mittel, aber diese Preise gehe ich nicht mit.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. August 2022)

Solange keine ps5 pro erscheint wird das auch klappen


----------



## alkaAdeluxx (8. August 2022)

ohh armes nvidia, kaufen die miner keine GPUs mehr und die Gamer sind stink wütuend bei den Preisen und kaufen nicht?

tja Preise anpassen und statt 150 nur noch 80 Millionen an umsatz was auch vollkommen ausreicht und die sich immer noch dumm und dämlich verdienen.


----------



## Hoppss (8. August 2022)

Francober schrieb:


> Ooooh tut mir das Leid.... Vielleicht sollten se die 5000er Generation mit 480 Volt Anschluß anbieten dann braucht auch keiner mehr mit Gas zu heizen und sie haben wieder Gewinn beim Verkauf


NVIDIA hat sich seit 2019 mehr als eine goldene Nase verdient, zu Lasten der normalen Nutzer, ganz ohne Anteilnahme ...
Jetzt zu jammern ist müßig ... wenn mal eine 4060 für 220€ (ich sehe die als Nachfolger der 1060, mit der ich für den Preis damals recht zufrieden war) auf den deutschen Markt kommen sollte, bin ich sicherlich wieder bei NVIDIA (OK, der Euro ist inzwischen eine Weichwährung) wenn der Preis hier stimmt !


----------



## Kelemvor (8. August 2022)

Och für 300€ kommt mir für den WoZiPC ne 3070 noch in Frage. 
Immer schön wenns nicht unter den Nägeln brennt.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (8. August 2022)

Karma


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Wo jammert da jemand?


Wird sicher jemanden geben, nicht grundlos ist der Aktienkurs gefallen 


raPid-81 schrieb:


> aber so passt es Dir besser in Dein Weltbild?


Och, bei Geldgeilen Aktionären habe ich nur sehr selten Mitleid 
Mein Weltbild wurde aber nicht erschüttert, ich habe selbst bewusst in den sauren Apfel gebissen, vor allem im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Preisen, als ich meine RTX3090 FE gekauft habe.


----------



## Lord-Haelmchen (8. August 2022)

Au weia, da tut mir Nvidia ja richtig leid..... Bei den schlechten Zahlen muß natürlich sofort ein Rettungs-Fond erstellt werden und eine Stiftung für verarmte Aktionäre! Auch Intel braucht so was natürlich. Bevor AMD ein Monopolist wird, weil Nvidia und Intel ja durch derartig miserable Ergebnisse in ihrer Existenz bedroht sind! Die Suppenküchen sind geöffnet. Ok, Ironie aus, genug gelästert. Ne RTX 4090 oder RX 7900XT für 200 € wäre ne adäquate Entschuldigung für die Abzocke der letzten 2 Jahre.


----------



## BikeRider (8. August 2022)

Lasst uns schnell einen Spendenaufruf starten,  damit es NV schnell wieder besser geht.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. August 2022)

RAZORLIGHT schrieb:


> Karma


Karma-Klatsche?^^


----------



## HenryNgyn (8. August 2022)

Bei den Preisen in der letzten Zeit kein Wunder oder nicht ? P/L ist ja total Schwachsinn


----------



## Andrej (8. August 2022)

Gute Nachrichten also!

Hoffe es sieht bei Nvidia gerade so aus:

Miningboom:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crypto crash:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (8. August 2022)

Egal Aktien sind schon immer eine Langzeit Investition  gewesen und nichts für‘s schnelle Geld 💰

Die erholt sich schon wieder.

Mal schauen wer dieses Jahr unser  Geld bekommt - ich bin ja gut bedient nur die RTX 3060 meiner Freundin wird gegen eine RTX oder Radeon in der Leistungklasse 3090 ausgetauscht.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (8. August 2022)

Damit werden sie wohl die UVPen der 4000er Karten niedriger ansetzen müssen als gewünscht.


----------



## Octobit (8. August 2022)

Ich würde mich ja breitschlagen lassen und meine RX580 ersetzen... Aber dafür muss ein besseres Angebot kommen.


----------



## 4thVariety (8. August 2022)

Die Nachfrage von Karten oberhalb von 350€ hängt von zwei Faktoren ab. Dem Willen der Kunden ihre Spiele in 1440p oder 4k zu zocken und der Verfügbarkeit von Spielen die in dieser Auflösung was hermachen.

Es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass obwohl PC Spieler theoretisch die beste Grafik haben könnten, sich nicht immer die beste Grafik auch am besten Verkauft. 

Im DIY Segment sehe ich, dass die Leistung der GPUs schneller zu wachsen scheint als der Bedarf der Spieler an mehr Leistung. Ein Einzelfall lässt sich immer konstruieren, aber solche Effekte tragen auch dazu bei, dass Verkaufszahlen um 10-20% sinken. 

Wo ich am ehesten eine Steigerung sehe ist der Laptop-Bereich. Da wird noch sehr viel mit 15 Zoll und 1080p gearbeitet, an einige Stellen schon mit 1440p und genau da wäre die Versorgungslücke in Sachen Leistung. Eine 8-10 GB 4060 Laptop mit 1440p wird wohl das kommende 1000€ - 1300€ Norlamlo-Gaminglaptop werden.


----------



## sterreich (8. August 2022)

Macht euch nix vor, Nvidia verdient immer noch unverschämt an ihren überteuerten Karten:


> Der Umsatz soll demnach bei 6,7 Milliarden US-Dollar liegen und die Bruttomarge von 65,1 auf 43,7 Prozent fallen.











						Desaströse Zahlen: Nvidias Umsatz mit GeForce-Grafikkarten bricht ein
					

Nvidia wird nach dem Einbruch des Krypto-Minings die eigenen Grafikkarten nicht mehr los. Rabattaktionen sollen die Situation verbessern.




					www.heise.de
				




Warum erwähnt man das nicht? Den meisten Händlern würde bei 43,7 Prozent Marge sowas von einer agehen...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Lol, Nvidia ist nur noch 150 Millionen $ Umsatz vor AMD, für dieses Quartal, was für eine  Entwicklung und heftige Nachrichten.


Nvidia ist aber ein reiner GPU Produzent.
Bei AMD dürfte der Löwenanteil aus der CPU Sparte stammen. So ändern sich die Zeiten.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Wenn Du NV genau sagen kannst welche Karten wohin gegangen sind... Das weiss nämlich niemand ganz genau.


Angesichts dessen, dass sich Nvidia damit rühmt ihre Pipeline gut im Griff zu haben werden sie wohl eine gute Vorstellung haben. Zusätzlich ganz grob: Hergestellte Karten/Runtergeladener bzw. aktiver Treiber für 3XXX Serie=Gamer-Quote


----------



## gruenerknilch (8. August 2022)

Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen....
AMD macht im Quartal mehr Gewinn als Intel und gleich viel Umsatz wie Nvidia

NV hat enorme Zahlungen an TSMC geleistet, jetzt ist die Frage wie reagiert wird? Bekommt man die alten Grakas abverkauft? NV will hier unterstützen, aber wird das genug sein? (sollte aufjedenfall gut für uns Kunden sein, denn die Preise müssen dadurch weiter runter) ist evtl. sogar der Launchtermin in Gefahr?

Welche Strategie wird man beim Pricing für die neuen Grakas wählen? Hier wird es wohl von der Leistung der Konkurrenz abhängen. 

Ich sehe hier NV ziemlich unter Druck stehen - man ist definitiv nicht mehr in der komfortablen Situation wie man es früher kannte, vorallem nicht, wenn AMD leistungsmäßig Druck aufbauen kann.


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2022)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Damit werden sie wohl die UVPen der 4000er Karten niedriger ansetzen müssen als gewünscht.


Ne RTX 4090 für 499€ ist sofort gekauft. Ich mag Wiedergutmachungen

Gruß


----------



## Cpt.William (8. August 2022)

Andrej schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten also!
> 
> Hoffe es sieht bei Nvidia gerade so aus:
> 
> ...


schade um die schönen Karten.
die ganze Kryposchürferei ist doch nur pure Gier nach mehr Geld. Geld, Geld, Geld....

Aber seht euch doch mal den Grafikkartenmarkt an. Nichts bewegt sich da preislich.


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen....
> AMD macht im Quartal mehr Gewinn als Intel und gleich viel Umsatz wie Nvidia


Das hat ja simple Gründe, Intel hat massig Geld in seine eigenen Foundrys und die ARC Entwicklung gesteckt. AMD ist fabless, die haben diesen Kostenapparat ganz einfach nicht und verlassen sich voll und ganz auf TSMC. Das birgt ganz andere Risiken.

Umsatz wie NV zu schaffen ist ja kein Ding wenn man an 3 Märkten Produkte verkauft während der Konkurrent nur auf einem Markt tätig ist.



gruenerknilch schrieb:


> NV hat enorme Zahlungen an TSMC geleistet, jetzt ist die Frage wie reagiert wird? Bekommt man die alten Grakas abverkauft? NV will hier unterstützen, aber wird das genug sein? (sollte aufjedenfall gut für uns Kunden sein, denn die Preise müssen dadurch weiter runter) ist evtl. sogar der Launchtermin in Gefahr?


Es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen dass wir dieses Jahr nur die 4090 sehen werden, alle anderen Karten werden vermutlich verschoben.


----------



## xxxxx1 (8. August 2022)

Nee Lederjacke. Du hast gepennt und es gründlich vergurkt.

"Schuld ist die Gaming-Sparte rund um die GeForce-Grafikkartenserie RTX 3000".
Nicht schuld - nur kein Bock auf dein VRAM-Geeier.

"Nvidia begründet die desaströsen Zahlen mit "makroökonomischem Gegenwind", Blödsinn, stell mal eine/n Volkswirt/in ein. Hättste aus der Portokasse bezahlt. Oder lies mal ne Zeitung. Such die ne andere Hausbank.

"Damit lässt sich das schlechte Abschneiden der GeForce-Sparte nicht erklären." Kannste auch nicht. Verkaufst den Kram ja erst 30 Jahre. Warum sollste Dich da auskennen? Und mal die völlig abgenervten Stammkunden fragen: Geh Fliegen fangen und tschüss!

"Im Frühling und Sommer 2022 brachen praktisch alle Kryptowährungen ein", na so was! Frechheit - jetzt sind die netten Spekus schuld. Du selbst kennst das www. nicht? Haste keinen Internetanschluss?. Mal lesen. Nix "plötzlich".

Vor allem hier: "Die Situation erinnert allzu sehr an das Jahr 2018, als der damalige Einbruch des Krypto-Marktes Nvidia (und auch AMD) kalt erwischte."









						Desaströse Zahlen: Nvidias Umsatz mit GeForce-Grafikkarten bricht ein
					

Nvidia wird nach dem Einbruch des Krypto-Minings die eigenen Grafikkarten nicht mehr los. Rabattaktionen sollen die Situation verbessern.




					www.heise.de
				




Was pennst Du bloß! Haste ne Lederallergie?


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Das hat ja simple Gründe, Intel hat massig Geld in seine eigenen Foundrys und die ARC Entwicklung gesteckt. AMD ist fabless, die haben diesen Kostenapparat ganz einfach nicht und verlassen sich voll und ganz auf TSMC. Das birgt ganz andere Risiken.
> 
> Umsatz wie NV zu schaffen ist ja kein Ding wenn man an 3 Märkten Produkte verkauft während der Konkurrent nur auf einem Markt tätig ist.


Sorry?

Also erstens sie haben diesen Kostenapparat *nicht mehr*, was eine strategische Entscheidung war, trotzdem war es AMD die Glofo den 14nm Prozess von Samsung gekauft und bezahlt haben und bis dieses oder letztes Jahr noch Mindestabnahmemengen bei Glofo haben oder hatten.
Desweiteren war Nvidia auch schon immer Fabless, die ARM Hersteller als auch Apple, das regt keinen auf, nur bei AMD wird das betont.
Und darüber hinaus willst du uns jetzt erzählen das Nvidia ausschließlich auf einem *Markt* tätig ist, wirklich?
Also ausschließlich und nur Gamingmarkt nichts anderes?
AMD hat sich bis 2017 ausschließlich mit Grafikkarten und Konsolen über Wasser gehalten und seit dem dank ihrer eigenen entwickelten Produkte und einer strategischen Fusion (Aktientausch) halt wesentlich breiter und besser aufgestellt.
Auch AMD hat die Marktänderungen auf dem Gaming Grafikkartenmarkt gespürt, aber dank sehr kluger Geschäftspolitik und der breiteren Aufstellung über die letzten Jahre, eben nur Schluckauf und keine Grippe.


----------



## DaCrazyP (8. August 2022)

Ich behaupte mal, dass wir im Herbst/Winter sehen werden, wie abgehoben die Hersteller sind und ob sie noch etwas von der Realität mitbekommen. Wenn die aktuelle Lage so anhält, werden sich die meisten Leute sicher 3x überlegen, ob es ein neuer Stromfresser sein muss oder man nicht doch noch erstmal mit der alten Karte auskommt bzw der 3000er/6000er.
M.E. dürfte eine 3070 inzwischen maximal 420€ kosten. Und selbst das wäre schon noch viel, wenn man bedenkt,  dass man bald die Leistung für viel weniger bekommt.


----------



## Chibs (8. August 2022)

Hier wollten uns die bekannten Foren-Fanatiker ja immer einreden dass die Grafikkarten sich so gut verkaufen weil PC-Gaming  so boomt wie noch nie - während der PC trotz ~1,3 Milliarden Spieler noch immer weniger Umsatz macht als ~300 Millionen Konsolenspieler und Mobile alles dominiert. 

Die Realität sieht aber so aus: 


> *Desaströse* Zahlen: Nvidias Umsatz mit GeForce-Grafikkarten bricht ein​Nvidia wird nach dem Einbruch des Krypto-Minings die eigenen Grafikkarten nicht mehr los. Rabattaktionen sollen die Situation verbessern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry?
> 
> Also erstens sie haben diesen Kostenapparat *nicht mehr*, was eine strategische Entscheidung war, trotzdem war es AMD die Glofo den 14nm Prozess von Samsung gekauft und bezahlt haben und bis dieses oder letztes Jahr noch Mindestabnahmemengen bei Glofo haben oder hatten.
> Desweiteren war Nvidia auch schon immer Fabless, die ARM Hersteller als auch Apple, das regt keinen auf, nur bei AMD wird das betont.
> ...



Ich relativiere nur die typischen "Team Red Hate Train" Aussagen die hier mal wieder zuhauf zu lesen sind.

1. AMD hatte mit dem Global Foundries Prozess wie viel Erfolg? Eher so mäßig, hm? Hätten sie nicht ordentlich Kohle für den besten Prozess bei TSMC hingelegt, dann wären sie mit Ryzen niemals erfolgreich geworden. Also halt den Ball flach, Intel stemmt zusätzlich noch eigene Fabs die auch noch laufen wenn China sich Taiwan einverleibt. AMD hat GloFo abgestoßen weil sie die Entwicklungskosten für konkurrenzfähige Prozesse nicht stemmen konnten.

2. Hier wird der Gesamtumsatz von AMD (CPU + GPU + SoCs) gegen NV (GPU + Automotive + SoC) verglichen, beide fabless. Das ist halt Unfug. Ich habe nirgends behauptet dass NV nur GPUs herstellt, das legst Du mir wieder in den Mund. Lass das sonst wird gemeldet.

Die AMD Zahlen werden auch noch einbrechen, warte es einfach ab. Der gesamte Hightech Markt crashed gerade aufgrund der Rezession, größere IT-Firmen (ich arbeite zufällig in einer) schichten um von Investition auf Sparmaßnahmen. Das wird alle Hersteller treffen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. August 2022)

Bei allen Kommentaren hier wundert es mich, dass nicht das Naheliegenste erwähnt wird:

Sehr viele Menschen müssen aktuell noch deutlicher aufs Geld achten, legen (wenn sie klug sind) beiseite, sind froh, den Kühlschrank bis Ende des Monats gefüllt zu haben, die Liebsten durchzuernähren usw.

Da machen selbst "mal eben nur" 300€ fürs Hobby PC für ne Low-End-Grafikkarte viel aus. Dem Einzelhandel geht's gemäß den letzten News auch nicht so dufte. Alles eine Verkettung der Ereignisse vergangener Jahre...

Aber interessant, wie es heißt 'kein Mitleid mit NV" oder auf "Jacken" gezeigt wird


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> 1. AMD hatte mit dem Global Foundries Prozess wie viel Erfolg? Eher so mäßig, hm? Hätten sie nicht ordentlich Kohle für den besten Prozess bei TSMC hingelegt, dann wären sie mit Ryzen niemals erfolgreich geworden. Also halt den Ball flach, Intel stemmt zusätzlich noch eigene Fabs die auch noch laufen wenn China sich Taiwan einverleibt. AMD hat GloFo abgestoßen weil sie die Entwicklungskosten für konkurrenzfähige Prozesse nicht stemmen konnten.


Ja? Vielleicht doch mal das Gedächtnis aufbessern!
Bis zum erscheinen von ZEN 2 und RDNA1 (also Zen 1 und Zen + und alle Radeon 400er, 500er und Vegas) waren alle Produkte von AMD von Globalfoundries, sprich bis Juli 2019, davor nur die Radeon 7 in Minizahlen. Also erzähle doch keine Märchen!


raPid-81 schrieb:


> 2. Hier wird der Gesamtumsatz von AMD (CPU + GPU + SoCs) gegen NV (GPU + Automotive + SoC) verglichen, beide fabless. Das ist halt Unfug. Ich habe nirgends behauptet dass NV nur GPUs herstellt, das legst Du mir wieder in den Mund.* Lass das sonst wird gemeldet.*


Los mach, ich warte darauf, gleichzeitig erklärst du dann aber mal deine eigenen Zitate!


raPid-81 schrieb:


> *Umsatz wie NV zu schaffen ist ja kein Ding wenn man an 3 Märkten Produkte verkauft während der Konkurrent nur auf einem Markt tätig ist.*


----------



## Scorpio78 (8. August 2022)

Lieber Jensen,... leider habe ich heute keine Lederjacke für dich,...

Mal schauen wie Nvidia dem entgegenwirken will oder versucht es auszufangen.


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja? Vielleicht doch mal das Gedächtnis aufbessern!
> Bis zum erscheinen von ZEN 2 und RDNA1 (also Zen 1 und Zen + und alle Radeon 400er, 500er und Vegas) waren alle Produkte von AMD von Globalfoundries, sprich bis Juli 2019, davor nur die Radeon 7 in Minizahlen. Also erzähle doch keine Märchen!


Zen1 und RDNA1 waren wie stark gegen die Intel / NV Konkurrenz? Ich glaube Du hast akut Alzheimer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereits zu Release waren sie hinter den bereits erschienenen Konkurrenz-Produkten. Dann wurde der TSMC 7nm Prozess teuer eingekauft und die Produkte wurden besser. Und nun?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Los mach, ich warte darauf, gleichzeitig erklärst du dann aber mal deine eigenen Zitate!


Mach ich, und weiterhin verkauft NV vorrangig auf einem Markt. Welche CPUs verkauft NV denn? Welche Datacenter Produkte hatte NV bisher im Portfolio die nur aus eigenen Produkten bestanden? 

NV verkauft vorrangig Grafikkarten, sei es an Gamer, Miner oder Datacenter. Dann haben sie noch eine kleine Automotive und SoC Sparte.
AMD verkauft vorrangig CPUs, zusätzlich GPUs und Konsolen SoCs. Das sind ganz andere Märkte.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Zen1 und RDNA1 waren wie stark gegen die Intel / NV Konkurrenz? Ich glaube Du hast akut Alzheimer:


Ich habe also akut Alzheimer, das AMD mit den Fiskaljahren, 2017,2018 und die Hälfte 2019 massiv Geld verdient hat und schon dort den Turnaround  vollzogen hat?!


raPid-81 schrieb:


> Bereits zu Release waren sie hinter den bereits erschienenen Konkurrenz-Produkten. Dann wurde der TSMC 7nm Prozess teuer eingekauft und die Produkte wurden besser. Und nun?


Zen + z.B. der Ryzen 2600 war ein extrem erfolgreiches Produkt und das AMD ganz zu TSMC gewechselt ist, was gar nicht geplant war, lag an Globalfoundries die den fertig entwickelten 7nm Prozes gestoppt haben, weil sie nicht in die MAchinen investieren wollten.


raPid-81 schrieb:


> NV verkauft vorrangig Grafikkarten, sei es an Gamer, Miner oder Datacenter. Dann haben sie noch eine kleine Automotive und SoC Sparte.
> AMD verkauft vorrangig CPUs, zusätzlich GPUs und Konsolen SoCs. Das sind ganz andere Märkte.


Gaminggarfikkarten bedienen also den gleichen Markt wie Datacenter Karten?! Man kann nur den Kopf schütteln!

Bitte bitte melde mich, ich bin auf die Argumente und Anschuldigungen gespannt!


----------



## gruenerknilch (8. August 2022)

Naja, dafür kann aber AMD auch nix, dass bei Nvidia die ARM Übernahme schief gegangen ist, und man sich mit Xilinx perfekt und glänzend ergänzt/verstärkt hat.

Nvidia stattet ja auch eine Konsole aus.... hätte vielleicht sogar bei Xbox/PS Fuss fassen können, war denen aber vielleicht zu wenig Marge? Man weiß es nicht.

In Summe hat man bei AMD in letzter Zeit ziemlich viele Entscheidungen richtig entschieden und man erntet halt jetzt die Frücht, so ist der Markt. AMD ist momentan deutlich breiter aufgestellt, im Gegensatz zu Nvidia - das rächt sich nun. 

Nvidia müsste allein aus Eigeninteresse ihre Grakas tracken.... die sollten zurückmelden, was die grad so machen und welches Programm drauf läuft, so könnten sie exakt sagen wieviele Karten denn als Miningkarte laufen oder nicht 

Aber gut, sicherlich fraglich aus Datenschutz Gründen. So könnte man sich aber ein böses Erwachen sparen


----------



## raPid-81 (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe also akut Alzheimer, das AMD mit den Fiskaljahren, 2017,2018 und die Hälfte 2019 massiv Geld verdient hat und schon dort den Turnaround  vollzogen hat?!


Was hat denn jetzt auf einmal die Wirtschaftlichkeit damit zu tun? Suchst Du verzweifelt nach Argumenten? Fakt ist: die AMD Produkte bei GloFo konnten nicht mithalten. Deswegen hat man sich woanders eingekauft.

Dass man mit deutlich geringerem Preis (und somit weniger Marge) endlich in die schwarzen Zahlen gekommen ist streite ich übrigens überhaupt nicht ab. Das hat mich damals sogar sehr gefreut!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Zen + z.B. der Ryzen 2600 war ein extrem erfolgreiches Produkt und das AMD ganz zu TSMC gewechselt ist, was gar nicht geplant war, lag an Globalfoundries die den fertig entwickelten 7nm Prozes gestoppt haben, weil sie nicht in die MAchinen investieren wollten.



Die Marktanteile von Zen2 CPUs waren auch nicht die Welt im Vergleich zu Intel, aber eigentlich waren wir hier ja bei GPUs. Und da sieht es für RDNA1 so richtig düster aus...

Und Du sprichst es ja selbst an, GloFo wollte (oder konnte) nicht in moderne Prozesse investieren. Vermutlich war der Gewinn einfach nicht hoch genug um sowas stemmen zu können.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Gaminggarfikkarten bedienen also den gleichen Markt wie Datacenter Karten?! Man kann nur den Kopf schütteln!


Was willst Du mir denn nun erzählen? Ampere gibt es sowohl für Gaming- als auch Datacenter Karten, ja. Dass das anders aufgebaute GPUs sind ist irrelevant, es ist dieselbe Architektur. Und was hat das jetzt mit den Märkten zu tun wo sich die Hersteller tummeln? Hat NV eine CPU Sparte? Ja oder nein?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bitte bitte melde mich, ich bin auf die Argumente und Anschuldigungen gespannt!


Bist schon gemeldet.


----------



## mhmilo24 (8. August 2022)

Zu hohe Lagerkosten für Ampere? Ich hab noch freien Platz und würde großzügigerweise auch unboxed Karten aufnehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Hat NV eine CPU Sparte? Ja oder nein?


Du hast von Märkten und nicht Sparten gesprochen!


raPid-81 schrieb:


> Umsatz wie NV zu schaffen ist ja kein Ding wenn man an 3 Märkten Produkte verkauft während der Konkurrent nur auf einem Markt tätig ist.





raPid-81 schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt auf einmal die Wirtschaftlichkeit damit zu tun? Suchst Du verzweifelt nach Argumenten? Fakt ist: die AMD Produkte bei GloFo konnten nicht mithalten. Deswegen hat man sich woanders eingekauft.


Der Erfolg eines Produktes bestimmt massgeblich die Wirtschaftlichkeit und wieviel Geld man damit verdient beim Kunden


----------



## Rollora (8. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lol, Nvidia ist nur noch 150 Millionen $ Umsatz vor AMD, für dieses Quartal, was für eine  Entwicklung und heftige Nachrichten.


Ja, Nvidia war immer der Riese neben ATI.
Neben AMD wars ehrlich gesagt aber eh immer etwas seltsam, dass der Hersteller der sowohl CPUs, APUs GPUs usw herstellt weniger Umsatz macht.
Also wenn AMD Nvidias Umsatz und Gewinn übertrumpfen sollte würde ich das gar nicht als "lol" sondern sogar normal ansehen.

Zur News selbst: ist nicht wirklich verwunderlich:
durch die Krise und Energiepreise, sowie der kommenden GPU Generation in wenigen Monaten ist wohl kein Run mehr auf aktuelle Karten - für die Miner.
Und aus ähnlichen Gründen ist es zumindest für den Großteil der informierten und DIY Gamer auch eher eine Gelegenheit des Wartens geworden.
Die 3xxxer Generation war irgendwie zum Vergessen für viele: sie kam, die Preise schossen dank Krise enorm hoch und kommen erst jetzt kurz vor der nächsten Gen wieder runter. So toll diese Grafikkarten wohl sind, sie hätte wesentlch mehr Gamer erreichen können zu "normalen" Preisen. Schade, dass Intel nicht 2 Jahre früher dran war.

Für mich persönlich wird diese kommende Gen übrigens nur interessant, wenn ein Hersteller sich traut offiziell eine "grüne" Variante zu bringen: 90% der Leistung bei deutlich geringerem Verbrauch (undervolting und clocking), aber halt offiziell, ohne, dass ich selbst rumpfuschen muss.
Eine "4060" um einen Verbrach der etwa der 1060 entspricht und ich bin dabei. Oder halt eine AMD Karte mit maßvollem Verbrauch/Leistung


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja, Nvidia war immer der Riese neben ATI.
> Neben AMD wars ehrlich gesagt aber eh immer etwas seltsam, dass der Hersteller der sowohl CPUs, APUs GPUs usw herstellt weniger Umsatz macht.
> Also wenn AMD Nvidias Umsatz und Gewinn übertrumpfen sollte würde ich das gar nicht als "lol" sondern sogar normal ansehen.


Wenn ich jetzt Muße hätte, würde ich mal Suchen gehen, was du dazu so 2017-2020 zu sagen hattest, man muss immer berücksichtigen wo AMD herkommt und wie sie sich eben im Vergleich der letzten 5 Jahre im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz entwickelt haben.
Bis 2020 war die einhellige Reaktion auf AMDs Zahlen Spott und als Vergleich wurde immer auf Nviadia und Intel verwiesen, selbst von PCGH Reakteueren die hier im Forum schreiben.
Jetzt spottet komischerweise keiner mehr und die Attacken wurden auch merklich zurückgefahren.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> NV verkauft vorrangig Grafikkarten, sei es an Gamer, Miner oder Datacenter. Dann haben sie noch eine kleine Automotive und SoC Sparte.
> AMD verkauft vorrangig CPUs, zusätzlich GPUs und Konsolen SoCs. Das sind ganz andere Märkte.



Egal ob vorrangig oder nicht, Du hast geschrieben dass man auf drei Märkten aktiv ist während der Konkurrent (Nvidia) nur auf einem aktiv ist. Und das ist so ja wohl falsch. Hier versuchst Du doch nur, Deinen Kopf aus deiner eigenen Schlinge zu ziehen. 

Deine Worte wirken schon sehr fanatisch Richtung Nvidia. 

Wie Du die Leistung AMDs herunterspielst bezüglich der Aktivität auf den drei Märkten. Ja ist das denn für AMD vom Himmel direkt vor die Füße gefallen? Erinnere Dich nur mal daran, wie es AMD in den Jahren vor 2017 ging. Man war sowohl gegenüber Intel wie auch Nvidia wirtschaftlich und technologisch ziemlich unterlegen.


----------



## Rollora (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt Muße hätte, würde ich mal Suchen gehen, was du dazu so 2017-2020 zu sagen hattest, man muss immer berücksichtigen wo AMD herkommt und wie sie sich eben im Vergleich der letzten 5 Jahre im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz entwickelt haben.


Ich habe da wohl belächelt, dass AMD gemeinsam mit CPUs, GPUs, APUs, Konsolen usw nicht den Umsatz macht den Nvidia macht die hauptsächlich über ein GPU Portfolio verfügen und Umsatz machen.
Und über die User, die seit 2016 behauten Intel würde im kommenden Jahr büßen weil Zen ja komme usw usf.
Das Büßen hat sich erst 6 Jahre später mal eingestellt - und entspricht inetwa dem was ich gesagt habe: dass sowas nicht über Nacht passiert und lange brauchen wird, bis man dort ist, wo man heute ist.
Also ja, wenn du lange genug suchst, wirst du Beiträge finden die Prophezeit haben, dass AMD bei stetiger Vorwärtsentwicklung aufschließen kann.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis 2020 war die einhellige Reaktion auf AMDs Zahlen Spott und als Vergleich wurde immer auf Nviadia und Intel verwiesen, selbst von PCGH Reakteueren die hier im Forum schreiben.
> Jetzt spottet komischerweise keiner mehr und die Attacken wurden auch merklich zurückgefahren.


Ja, stell dir vor, jetzt ist mal also endlich dort, wo man hinsollte um wirtschaftlich ernst genommen zu werden.
Also ist es ja nicht so, dass die "Spottenden" unrecht hatten, sondern der Wunschzustand sich eingestellt hat.

Es ist letztlich völlig uninteressant wenn es immer einen "Zwerg" gibt der letztlich nie die größe eines Riesen haben kann.

AMD hilft natürlich enorm, dass im Moment Produkte überteuert sind. Aber das soll halt so sein, das Beschleunigt deren Entwicklung.

Und natürlich vergleicht man als Redakteur den einen anderen Konkurrenten um den Gesamtmarkt bzw. Umsatzbereich auch aufzuzeigen.
AMD war lange Zeit gemeinsam mit GPUs bei der 1 Mrd Marke wo Intel bei dem 10-Fachen war.
Die Gewinne von Intel in EINEM Quartal waren oft in Größenordnungen von AMDs Jahresumsatz (!)

Dass AMD jetzt also endlich eine finanzielle Größe erreicht die Intel etwa in 2005 hatte, ist gut.
Und das rasant wachsend bei weiterhin hohen Margen, weil die Verkaufspreise weiter hoch sind auch im PC Markt (selbst wenn dieser deutlich eingebrochen ist).
Nvidia wird man finanziell vielleicht bald überholen und es wird jetzt auch interessant wo das Geld hingeht.
Wenn es in die Treiberentwicklung und Entwicklerunterstützung, Support etc geht ist man auch dort in ein paar Jahren gleich auf

Geht die Entwicklung also so weiter, ist man in 2 Jahren vielleicht tatsächlich in einer Position wie Nvidia was die Ressourcen betrifft. Und kann ab dann gleich viel entwickeln/forschen. Bis dahin hat natürlich Nvidia einen Vorteil.

Erinnern wir uns an Diskussionen wie: der Ryzen 1800x ist in Gaming mit scharfen Timings schneller als Intels Chips und auch als du mir widersprochen hast, dass die Radeons bei gleicher Leistung oft deutlich mehr Strom fressen (im Speziellen ging es um die Effizienz der 1050 AFAIR). Dem ist mit gleichem Budget und Prozess dann hoffentlich nicht mehr so

Ich persönlich begrüße die Entwicklung also. Genauso wie ich hoffe, dass Intel auch mal ordentliche GPU Treiber hinkriegt 
Ein Dreikampf wär natürlich hervorragend für uns alle.
Erinnern wir uns an die 90er, wo es 10 Hersteller gab. Das waren noch (Alp-)Träume


----------



## gangville (9. August 2022)

Ich lache über einige Herrschaften hier, die hier mit Inflation gekommen sind und die hohe Grafikkartenpreise gerechtfertigt haben.


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich persönlich begrüße die Entwicklung also. Genauso wie ich hoffe, dass Intel auch mal ordentliche GPU Treiber hinkriegt
> Ein Dreikampf wär natürlich hervorragend für uns alle.
> Erinnern wir uns an die 90er, wo es 10 Hersteller gab. Das waren noch (Alp-)Träume


Wenn du das so aufzäumst, stelle ich mal die Frage, wahrscheinlich stellvertretend für sehr viele Leute die etwas Ahnung haben, wer oder was eigentlich Nvidia daran hindert, sich mit einem eigenen ARM Ansatz/Entwicklung im Bereich Datacenter/SoC breiter aufzustellen. Nachdem die "Gelddruckmaschine" ARM ganz zu schlucken aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht geklappt hat, wo viel zu holen war *ohne Eigenleistung*, ist doch die Frage, wenn man an ARM (Ansatz)Interesse hat, warum man nicht seine eigene potente ARM CPU entwickelt?
Davon ist bei Nvidia absolut nichts (mehr) zu hören, obwohl alle Vorausetzungen vorhanden sind.
Das alles musste AMD ohne auch nur im entferntesten die gleichen Ressourcen zu haben machen (nicht ARM, aber sich breiter mit Eigenleistung und Entwicklung aufstellen) und hat es trotz aller Unkenrufe geschafft und fährt nun die (finanziellen und Marktanteile) Früchte ein, während Nvidia heftige Grippe hat, wegen Miningeinbruch.

PS: Die Aussage mit dem Spott war eigentlich darauf bezogen, dass die Mehrzahl vorausgesagt hat, sie schaffen es eh nicht aufzuschließen oder jemals an Nvidia oder Intel heranzukommen. Nun ja, das hat sich 0,0 bewahrheitet.


----------



## Pu244 (9. August 2022)

gangville schrieb:


> Ich lache über einige Herrschaften hier, die hier mit Inflation gekommen sind und die hohe Grafikkartenpreise gerechtfertigt haben.



Man kann es auch positiv sehen: teilweise hätte man bei den Grakas 300% Inflation (RTX 3080) gehabt, da ist man jetzt abgehärtet.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. August 2022)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch die x-Anzeigen einzeln angebotener, gebrauchter Karten im Referenz-Design,
> die "in den letzten 2 Jahren nur zum Gaming und nicht zum Mining" genutzt wurden.
> und "die man jetzt verkaufen müsse, da man auf eine 3090(Ti) umgestiegen sei."
> 
> Komisch nur, dass der selbe Verkäufer gleich mehrere derartige Karten im Angebot hat...


Gib mal ein Beispiel...interessiert mehrere Parteien - abmahnungswütige Anwälte, Finanzämter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daggy82 (9. August 2022)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Welcher "Gaming Umsatz"? Das waren alles, nur keine Gamer die deren Grafikkarten gekauft haben.


Hey, ich bin auch Gamer und zocke fast täglich, nur mit ner 6800XT. Die drei 3080 und die zwei 3070 im Mining Rig die ich hier habe hättest du und jeder andere doch auch kaufen können wie ich auch.
Verstehe das Geheule wegen dem Mining nicht, ich hab doch auch Problemlos die fünf RTX Karten bekommen, und genauso hätte Sie jeder andere Kaufen können.
Egal wann ich z.B. mal bei Eb.. Kleinanzeigen oder so geschaut habe waren immer RTX Karten zum Kauf da, also wo ist genau das Problem ständig?
Wenn jemand Eventuell nicht bereit ist Betrag X für Sachen zu zahlen ist das vollkommen legitim und verständlich, aber warum verurteilt man dann ständig andere die das dann tun und bereit dazu sind?


----------



## plusminus (9. August 2022)

Ist das witzig  



Da hat Nvidia oder Intel mal ein schlechtes Quartal , und schon sind die Amd Jünger zur stelle und sagen deren Untergang voraus 



Schaut mal lieber was Nvidia mit seinen GPU,s alleine an Umsatz aufs Jahr gesehen macht , und wieviel Amd mit Cpu,s , Apu,s und Gpu,s zusammen


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ist das witzig


Welche Firmen mussten denn Ad hoc Korrekturen oder massive Einbrüche hinnehmen, entgegen ihren Voraussagen?
AMD?
Die Voraussagen von AMD passten auf den Dollar, entgegen zu Intel und Nvidia, das diskutierst du auch nicht in hundert Jahren weg!


----------



## plusminus (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Welche Firmen mussten denn Ad hoc Korrekturen oder massive Einbrüche hinnehmen, entgegen ihren Voraussagen?
> AMD?
> Die Voraussagen von AMD passten auf den Dollar, entgegen zu Intel und Nvidia, das diskutierst du auch nicht in hundert Jahren weg!




Was hat das mit meinem Beitrag zu tun ?!

Amd kann weder Nvidia noch Intel das Wasser reichen wenn es ums Geld Verdienen geht .

Kleingeister werden natürlich nur  immer nur auf ein Quartal blicken


----------



## plusminus (9. August 2022)

Hey bring mal die Umsatzzahlen und Gewinn von Amd  und Nvidia der letzten 5 Jahre und lach dann weiter


----------



## deftones (9. August 2022)

Das sind natürlich keine Gaming-Umsätze das sind alles Kryptoumsätze. Und die Leute die sich während des Kryptobooms keine Karte gekauft haben. Kaufen sich jetzt auch keine Karte über oder an der UVP kurz bevor neues kommt. 

Wenn die Kryptos noch laufen würden währen immer noch keine Karten zur Verfügung. Nvidia und vermutlich auch AMD verschkaueln da nur die Anleger....


----------



## Noofuu (9. August 2022)

Ich kaufe mir so schnell erstmal keine neue Karte, bin mit meiner 2070s bei WQHD sehr zufrieden.
Habe nirgends großartige Probleme, spiele eigentlich alles immer auf den höchsten Einstellungen.
Nvidia und Co sollen bloß nicht rumheulen die haben soviel Profit gemacht wegen dem BitCoin farming... wenn die karten für mehr als das Doppelte wegegangen sind....


----------



## MarcHammel (9. August 2022)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, ich kauf trotzdem erst wieder wenns high end um die 500 gibt, wenn das nichts wird dann halt adee pc gaming.


Von dem Gedanken, dass es High End für 500 Euro geben wird, kannst du dich verabschieden. 

Ich gehe übrigens davon aus, dass mein aktuelles System wohl auch mein letztes Gaming System sein wird. Das war verdammt teuer und ich glaube kaum, dass die Preise sich in den nächsten Jahren wieder auf ein Niveau entwickeln werden, das wir mal vor 2+ Jahren hatten.


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Von dem Gedanken, dass es High End für 500 Euro geben wird, kannst du dich verabschieden.
> 
> Ich gehe übrigens davon aus, dass mein aktuelles System wohl auch mein letztes Gaming System sein wird. Das war verdammt teuer und ich glaube kaum, dass die Preise sich in den nächsten Jahren wieder auf ein Niveau entwickeln werden, das wir mal vor 2+ Jahren hatten.


Das würde ich mal abwarten, es kann in deine vermutete Richtung gehen, wenn ziemlich viel schief läuft, aber durchaus auch in eine andere Richtung,
Trotzdem bist du mit deinem Sytem für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre gut aufgestellt!


----------



## kugelfaenger1983 (9. August 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Von dem Gedanken, dass es High End für 500 Euro geben wird, kannst du dich verabschieden.


Das befürchte ich allerdings auch.
Aber das High-End von heute wird er irgendwann, sehr bald sogar, wirklich für 500€ bekommen können. Allerdings nicht als Neuware.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mal abwarten, es kann in deine vermutete Richtung gehen, wenn ziemlich viel schief läuft, aber durchaus auch in eine andere Richtung,´


Dass ziemlich viel schief läuft, ist wohl aktuell wahrscheinlicher als eine Besserung.  



Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bist du mit deinem Sytem für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre gut aufgestellt!


Vermutlich sogar noch länger. DLSS, FSR und Co sei Dank. Der Kram wird ja immer weiter entwickelt und stetig verbessert. Wenn dies bezüglich nicht wieder ein Cut kommt, der einen zum Umstieg zur nächsten Gen "zwingt", werde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch 4-6 Jahre mit meinem System aushalten können. Mein letztes System hat gut 6 Jahre gehalten.



kugelfaenger1983 schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich allerdings auch.
> Aber das High-End von heute wird er irgendwann, sehr bald sogar, wirklich für 500€ bekommen können. Allerdings nicht als Neuware.


Die letzte Gen, in der High End um die 500 Euro gekostet hat, ist nun 8 Jahre her. Mit Release der Pascal-Gen im Jahr 2016 kam ja bereits eine heftige Preissteigerung. Selbst Gebrauchtware wird man vermutlich nicht für 500 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Pr3sid3nt (9. August 2022)

Naja Miningumsatz als Gamingumsatz zu sehen ist schon arg schwach. Zieht man die Miningkäufe ab (man kennt die Zahlen ja nicht) würde sicherlich sogar AMD vorne liegen.

Ich sehe nur eine Konsequenz...Nvidia MUSS leider leider wohl die Preise erhöhen .


----------



## FlsShdRiVe32 (9. August 2022)

Die Geschäftsführung bei NVIDIA hat sehr, sehr geschlafen. An ihrer stelle, würde ich die Preise jetzt runtersetzen  und keine zeit mehr  verlieren. Wenn die aber immer noch glauben , dass Miner ( Gamer), für die alte gen über 1000 Euro bezahlen dann gute Nacht. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn wir in Zukunft lesen werden ,dass NVIDIA einige der Köpfe dahinter entlässt.^^


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt spottet komischerweise keiner mehr und die Attacken wurden auch merklich zurückgefahren.


Der Spott und die Attacken kommen hier von "Team Red" unter jeder News zu Nvidia, egal um was es darin geht.



Pr3sid3nt schrieb:


> Naja Miningumsatz als Gamingumsatz zu sehen ist schon arg schwach. Zieht man die Miningkäufe ab (man kennt die Zahlen ja nicht) würde sicherlich sogar AMD vorne liegen.
> 
> Ich sehe nur eine Konsequenz...Nvidia MUSS leider leider wohl die Preise erhöhen .



AMD würde sicherlich nicht vorne liegen, siehe Steam Hardware Survey. https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/videocard/



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Egal ob vorrangig oder nicht, Du hast geschrieben dass man auf drei Märkten aktiv ist während der Konkurrent (Nvidia) nur auf einem aktiv ist. Und das ist so ja wohl falsch. Hier versuchst Du doch nur, Deinen Kopf aus deiner eigenen Schlinge zu ziehen.


Auf welchen Märkten ist Nvidia denn aktiv?

GPUs -> Ampere, Datacenter und Homeuser
Automotive -> Nvidia Drive
SoC -> Tegra / Orin für Nintendo Switch

Davon macht der erste Punkt den Löwenanteil aus. Jetzt zu AMD:

CPUs -> Datacenter und Homeuser
GPUs -> Datacenter und Homeuser
SoCs -> PS5, Xbox Series X

Hier macht auch Punkt 1 den Großteil aus. Mit den SoCs macht AMD auch deutlich mehr Umsatz als Nvidia.



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Deine Worte wirken schon sehr fanatisch Richtung Nvidia.


Ich poste hier Fakten und schon kommen die Schwurbler und nennen mich fanatisch.



Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Wie Du die Leistung AMDs herunterspielst bezüglich der Aktivität auf den drei Märkten. Ja ist das denn für AMD vom Himmel direkt vor die Füße gefallen? Erinnere Dich nur mal daran, wie es AMD in den Jahren vor 2017 ging. Man war sowohl gegenüber Intel wie auch Nvidia wirtschaftlich und technologisch ziemlich unterlegen.


Was spiele ich wo herunter? Ich sage doch nur dass es kein Wunder ist (oder sein sollte) dass AMD mit 3 großen Märkten die sie bedienen zu Nvidia aufschließt. Und dass es auch AMD treffen wird bezüglich Umsatz / Gewinn.

Bis 2017 hat AMD übrigens Schulden aufgebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass sie es endlich in die schwarzen Zahlen geschafft haben freut mich (und meine AMD Aktien).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das so aufzäumst, stelle ich mal die Frage, wahrscheinlich stellvertretend für sehr viele Leute die etwas Ahnung haben, wer oder was eigentlich Nvidia daran hindert, sich mit einem eigenen ARM Ansatz/Entwicklung im Bereich Datacenter/SoC breiter aufzustellen. Nachdem die "Gelddruckmaschine" ARM ganz zu schlucken aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht geklappt hat, wo viel zu holen war *ohne Eigenleistung*, ist doch die Frage, wenn man an ARM (Ansatz)Interesse hat, warum man nicht seine eigene potente ARM CPU entwickelt?


1. Macht Nvidia das, siehe Grace.
2. AMD hat sich nach Deiner Argumentation also auch *ohne Eigenleistung* Expertise eingekauft -> ATI, Xilinx, TSMC Prozess?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Davon ist bei Nvidia absolut nichts (mehr) zu hören, obwohl alle Vorausetzungen vorhanden sind.


Stimmt nicht.
https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/...first-nvidia-grace-cpu-powered-system-designs



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alles musste AMD ohne auch nur im entferntesten die gleichen Ressourcen zu haben machen (nicht ARM, aber sich breiter mit Eigenleistung und Entwicklung aufstellen) und hat es trotz aller Unkenrufe geschafft und fährt nun die (finanziellen und Marktanteile) Früchte ein, während Nvidia heftige Grippe hat, wegen Miningeinbruch.


Die Zukäufe von ATI und Xilinx sind Dir wohl entfallen. Ich sag es ja, Alzheimer. Lass Dich mal untersuchen!
Die Ressourcen dazu hat AMD an der Börse eingesammelt, so wie andere Unternehmen auch...


----------



## gruenerknilch (9. August 2022)

plusminus schrieb:


> Schaut mal lieber was Nvidia mit seinen GPU,s alleine an Umsatz aufs Jahr gesehen macht , und wieviel Amd mit Cpu,s , Apu,s und Gpu,s zusammen


Wen interessiert das? Was kann AMD dafür, dass Nvidia keine CPUS und APUS hat? Hätten sie mal ARM früher übernehmen sollen - dann wäre der Deal vielleicht durchgewunken worden - aber was kann AMD dafür? Nichts!

Ausserdem gehts hier um viel mehr als das Umsatz blabla....

Nvidia hat einfach signifikant von den Minern profitiert, das ist Fakt! Das Thema wurde von Nvidia viel zu sehr heruntergespielt und jetzt muss man die Suppe halt auslöffeln und es ist ihnen auf die Füße gefallen.

Und Nvidia ist meiner Meinung nach durch die Preisgestaltung mehr dafür verantwortlich, dass wir als Kunden auch mehr zahlen müssen und das ist etwas, was man ihnen als Kunde durchaus übel nehmen kann.

Aber von der Seite kommt ja von dir rein gar nichts - Hauptsache blöd rumbashen... 
Rapid und Co bringen wenigstens ab und zu mal was handfestes.


----------



## derneuemann (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer steht denn 2022 besser dar? Du Blltzmerker?
> Ansonsten bist du an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, aber mach dich mal weiter lächerlich in diesem Thread!


Peinlich ist nur dieser persönliche Angriff.


----------



## Acgira (9. August 2022)

Die Spiele für Grafikhuren, welche mit allerlei Raytracingfeatures zum Aus und Einschalten aufwarten, kommen noch immer nur in kleinsten Häppchen oder werden verschoben und abermals verschoben oder versinken gar auf immer in der Entwicklerhölle.

Vielleicht wird's besser wenn AMD bei Raytracing endlich mal mitreden kann - mit der nächsten Generation... Die steigenden Energiepreise sind auch eindeutig gegen mehr Raytracing - leider und der Klimawandel ebenso und auch Taiwans mögliche Zukunft spricht gegen eine sorgenfreie Entwicklung bei Grafikkarten.

Um Nvidias Umsätze mach ich mir keine Sorgen, denn dass Wachstum nicht grenzenlos sein kann haben die meisten schon lange kapiert - Aktionäre und Kryptofans sind bedauerlicher Weise die allerletzten die so was verstehen. Sonst hätten sie die Entwicklungen längst selbst vorausgesehen.


----------



## owned139 (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer steht denn 2022 besser dar? Du Blltzmerker?
> Ansonsten bist du an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, aber mach dich mal weiter lächerlich in diesem Thread!


Nvidia. Im Steam Hardware Survey hat die 3060 einen höheren Anteil als alle RDNA2 Karten zusammen.
Selbst die 3090 hat einen wesentlich höheren Anteil als jede andere AMD Karte.


----------



## OldboyX (9. August 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die letzte Gen, in der High End um die 500 Euro gekostet hat, ist nun 8 Jahre her. Mit Release der Pascal-Gen im Jahr 2016 kam ja bereits eine heftige Preissteigerung. Selbst Gebrauchtware wird man vermutlich nicht für 500 Euro bekommen.



Es gibt halt nur zwei Richtungen in die sich das entwickeln kann: Billiger und mehr Verfügbar, also große Userbase und billige, weil skalierende Produktion. 

Oder eben umgekehrt und dann wird alles teurer, inklusive Spiele und Peripherie, was Menschen aus diesem Hobby drängt und zu anderen bzw. die Nutzungsdauer extrem verlängert und damit die Leistungsentwicklung bei den Kunden stark abbremst, was wiederum Entwickler bei der Bereitschaft leistungshungrige Features zu implementieren bremst.

Aktuell sieht man glaube ich an den Preissenkungen, dass vor allem der Markt für die ganz hochpreisigen Karten bei Gamern abgeschöoft ist, weshalb die auch so stark im Preis fallen. Es gibt einfach nicht so viele Kunden denen Geld egal ist und die mal eben 1500€ in eine Grafikkarte stecken können und wollen. Sollte Krypto nicht zurückkehren wird man sich bei Nvidia und AMD wieder anschauen müssen wir man die Preise staffelt und wieviel man von welchen Modellen produziert. Bin schon sehr gespannnt auf die neue Gen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Verkaufe Tüten Mitleid, auch gleich palettenweise ab Lager
> 
> Gruß



aha ein scalper


----------



## Mylo (9. August 2022)

Nvidia bekommt ihren Hals nicht voll. Der Angebliche Gaming Markt der im Grunde ein Krypto Markt ist bricht jetzt ein. 

Oje, jetzt merkt man plötzlich das ihre Kraftwerke utopisch teuer sind und kaum Gamer gibt die sie sich leisten können oder so viel Geld ausgeben für 20fps mehr. 

Die sollten ihre Karten RTX Crypto Card nennen und nicht Gaming Card...


----------



## Linmoum (9. August 2022)

Naja, dass du hier in quasi jedem Beitrag persönlich wirst, ist einfach unnötig.

Dass man statt auf nackte Fakten und Zahlen in Form von Quartalszahlen auf die Steam Survey verweist, ist aber in der Tat... irritierend. Weil es einfach Quatsch ist.


----------



## owned139 (9. August 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Dass man statt auf nackte Fakten und Zahlen in Form von Quartalszahlen auf die Steam Survey verweist, ist aber in der Tat... irritierend. Weil es einfach Quatsch ist.


Nein es ergibt Sinn, weil die Quartalszahlen die Summe aus allen Bereichen zeigen. Nvidia baut/verkauft aber nur GPUs und keine CPUs.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Naja, dass du hier in quasi jedem Beitrag persönlich wirst, ist einfach unnötig.
> 
> Dass man statt auf nackte Fakten und Zahlen in Form von Quartalszahlen auf die Steam Survey verweist, ist aber in der Tat... irritierend. Weil es einfach Quatsch ist.


Wieso ist es Quatsch wenn es um die Verbreitung von RDNA2 vs Ampere geht? Eine bessere Quelle ist bisher noch jeder schuldig geblieben.

Der Survey hat natürlich nur Aussagekraft bezüglich des Erfolgs der GPU Sparte. AMD macht einen Großteil seines Umsatzes / Gewinns über die CPU Sparte, daher kommt die große Steigerung in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Don-71 (9. August 2022)

Rofl,

AMD muss weder Stellenausschreibungen, noch Investitionen in der Entwicklung, noch die Treiber Abteilung kürzen! 

Sprechen wir uns mal in einem Jahr wieder, ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf!!


----------



## denrusl (9. August 2022)

Naja sie haben ja immer noch fast 50% Marge gemacht, nun sind die Lager voll, wenn weiter kaum einer kauft werden die Preise noch ordentlich purzeln ich denke ma bis zu 30% sind drin. 

Die Frage ist eher wie lange Nvidia bereit ist Lagerkosten zu zahlen um künstlich die Zahlen verfügbarer Karten unten zu halten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. August 2022)

Egal wie man zu den Zahlen steht, erstmal ein vorbildliches Verhalten von Nvidia, dass sie eine Gewinnwarnung rausbringen und es nicht so wie intel machen, ich schätze auch mal das werden sich einige Aktionäre nicht gefallen lassen und das Management von intel mit entsprechenden Klagen übersehen.

Ansonsten ist es relativ verständlich, dass in einem volatilen Markt wie dem Kryptomarkt, der Marktführer an GPUs am meisten unter die Räder kommt. Das sollte eigentlich niemand verwundern. Mich wundert es nur, wie stark Nvidia auf dieses Pferd gesetzt hat, da es nur kurzfristig Geld in die Kassen spült und kein langfristiger Wachstumstreiber ist, was wir aktuell mal wieder sehen.





raPid-81 schrieb:


> Ich relativiere nur die typischen "Team Red Hate Train" Aussagen die hier mal wieder zuhauf zu lesen sind.



Ach du meinst so wie deine Team Grün/Blau Aussagen, die man unter jeder AMD News mit deinen Kumpanen lesen muss? Ihr schenkt euch in Sachen Hate Train rein gar nichts.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> 1. AMD hatte mit dem Global Foundries Prozess wie viel Erfolg? Eher so mäßig, hm? Hätten sie nicht ordentlich Kohle für den besten Prozess bei TSMC hingelegt, dann wären sie mit Ryzen niemals erfolgreich geworden.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch oder eine Lüge, je nachdem wie man es auslegen möchte. Zen1 und Zen+ liefen bei Glofo vom Band und waren vom Bulldozer her kommend durchaus erfolgreich. Auch Zen 2 und 3 wäre von Glofo gekommen, nur haben die kurzfristig ihren 7nm Prozess aufgekündigt, da sie es wohl nicht hinbekommen haben und AMD ist deswegen komplett zu TSMC geswitcht, woraus eine gute Partnerschaft entstanden ist. Aber das hast du ganz bestimmt nur "vergessen".




raPid-81 schrieb:


> 2. Hier wird der Gesamtumsatz von AMD (CPU + GPU + SoCs) gegen NV (GPU + Automotive + SoC) verglichen, beide fabless. Das ist halt Unfug.



Unfug sind deine Postings dies ist richtig. AMD und Nvidia kann man vom Konzept her perfekt vergleichen, da sie beide fabless sind und zum größten Teil auf gleichen Märkten aktiv sind, halt mit anderen Produktgruppen.




raPid-81 schrieb:


> Die AMD Zahlen werden auch noch einbrechen, warte es einfach ab. Der gesamte Hightech Markt crashed gerade aufgrund der Rezession, größere IT-Firmen (ich arbeite zufällig in einer) schichten um von Investition auf Sparmaßnahmen. Das wird alle Hersteller treffen.



Werden sie nicht, das liegt aber halt daran, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Bei AMD liegt der Fokus auf HPC und da ist auch für dieses Jahr von einem wachsenden Markt die Rede. Des Weiteren ist der FPGA Markt stark wachsend und auch bei der Firma wo ich arbeite ist der Backlog mehr wie nur stark gefüllt...
In Deutschland mag es vielleicht schlecht aussehen, global gesehen sieht die Sache anders aus.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Bereits zu Release waren sie hinter den bereits erschienenen Konkurrenz-Produkten. Dann wurde der TSMC 7nm Prozess teuer eingekauft und die Produkte wurden besser. Und nun?



Das liegt am Design der Produkte zum Prozess hab ich oben schon was geschrieben...



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Mach ich, und weiterhin verkauft NV vorrangig auf einem Markt.



Falsch. Nvidia ist genauso wie AMD und intel auf verschiedenen Märkten beheimatet. Bei Nvidia sind die stärksten Märkte Gaming und Datacenter.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Welche Datacenter Produkte hatte NV bisher im Portfolio die nur aus eigenen Produkten bestanden?


Ihre Datacenter GPUs?



raPid-81 schrieb:


> NV verkauft vorrangig Grafikkarten, sei es an Gamer, Miner oder Datacenter.



Eine GPU fürs Datacenter ist vom Aufbau her doch von einer Gaming GPU zu unterscheiden...



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt auf einmal die Wirtschaftlichkeit damit zu tun? Suchst Du verzweifelt nach Argumenten? Fakt ist: die AMD Produkte bei GloFo konnten nicht mithalten. Deswegen hat man sich woanders eingekauft.



Falsch, Zen 1 und Zen+ konten sehr wohl mithalten, nur hat Glofo den 7nm Prozess einfach aufgekündigt... Solltest du eigentlich wissen, wenn du anderen Usern hier schon Alzheimer vorwirfst...




raPid-81 schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir denn nun erzählen? Ampere gibt es sowohl für Gaming- als auch Datacenter Karten, ja. Dass das anders aufgebaute GPUs sind ist irrelevant, es ist dieselbe Architektur. Und was hat das jetzt mit den Märkten zu tun wo sich die Hersteller tummeln? Hat NV eine CPU Sparte? Ja oder nein?



Ähm es ist immer wichtig auf wie vielen Märkten man aktiv ist, was glaubst du denn, wieso intel in den GPU Markt drückt?



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Ich poste hier Fakten und schon kommen die Schwurbler und nennen mich fanatisch.



Nö du postest hier viele Fake News, um es noch wohlwollend auszudrücken.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Bis 2017 hat AMD übrigens Schulden aufgebaut:



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen, sieht man auch hier:








						AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES)  AKTIE Bilanz GuV | Umsatz und Gewinn | 863186
					

AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES)  Bilanz - hier erhalten Sie ausführliche Bilanzinformationen zur AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES)  Aktie. Alle Informationen zu Umsatz, Gewinn, Dividende und GuV.




					www.finanzen.net
				



Der Wert blieb zu 2016 nahezu unverändert, im Vergleich zu 2015 ist er sogar niedriger.
Generell blieben die Verbindlichkeiten bei AMD immer sehr konstant, das Eigenkapital schwankte hingegen sehr. Leider sieht man die Jahre vor 2015 dort nicht mehr, da könnte man das sehr gut sehen.




owned139 schrieb:


> Nvidia. Im Steam Hardware Survey hat die 3060 einen höheren Anteil als alle RDNA3 Karten zusammen.
> Selbst die 3090 hat einen wesentlich höheren Anteil als jede andere AMD Karte.



RDNA 3 gibt es ja auch noch nicht zu kaufen, daher dürfte auch der Arc Anteil von intel aktuell höher sein


----------



## Destroyer0203 (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es Quatsch wenn es um die Verbreitung von RDNA2 vs Ampere geht? Eine bessere Quelle ist bisher noch jeder schuldig geblieben.
> 
> Der Survey hat natürlich nur Aussagekraft bezüglich des Erfolgs der GPU Sparte. AMD macht einen Großteil seines Umsatzes / Gewinns über die CPU Sparte, daher kommt die große Steigerung in den letzten Jahren.


Das Problem welches ich mit dem Survey habe, dass dort die Stangen PCs extrem stark vertreten sind. 
Und wir alle wissen, dass PCs von der Stange überwiegend aus Intel+NV bestehen.

Im DIY Bereich dominiert AMD vor allem im CPU Bereich sehr stark, siehe Verkaufszahlen von MF. Aber im Survey ist AMD hinter Intel.

Jetzt frage ich mich: Ich befinde mich in einem Forum für PC Hardware. Wie viele hier haben einen PC von der Stange und wie viele einen DIY PC?

Und wir haben gerade gelernt, im DIY gilt: AMD>Intel. 

Und wenn man mal weiter schaut und sich vergleichbare AMD vs Nvidia Produkte auf MF anschaut, z.b. 3080 vs 6800xt, sieht man sehr ähnliche Verkaufszahlen mit einer Tendenz zu AMD.

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du Stangen PCs nutzt, aber ich bin DIY PC Schrauber. Entsprechend interessiert mich nur dieser Markt. Und wieso? Weil Leute die ihren PC selbst zusammen bauen im Regelfall mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben als nicht PC Schrauber. Und diese entscheiden sich bei CPU und GPU mehrheitlich für AMD. Wird wohl einen Grund haben würde ich behaupten.

Entsprechend interessiert mich nicht wirklich welche Komponenten in den PCs stecken von Leuten die vermutlich nichtmal wissen was sie überhaupt für Hardware haben.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

denrusl schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher wie lange Nvidia bereit ist Lagerkosten zu zahlen um künstlich die Zahlen verfügbarer Karten unten zu halten.


Nvidia bezahlt keine Lagerkosten bei Händlern. Wieso auch?
Und wo genau werden Karten zurück gehalten um die Verfügbarkeit zu verknappen? Hast Du eine Quelle dazu?

Ist doch alles verfügbar? Ein kleiner Ausschnitt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Preise beim Händler macht Nvidia nicht...


Destroyer0203 schrieb:


> Das Problem welches ich mit dem Survey habe, dass dort die Stangen PCs extrem stark vertreten sind.
> Und wir alle wissen, dass PCs von der Stange überwiegend aus Intel+NV bestehen.
> 
> Im DIY Bereich dominiert AMD vor allem im CPU Bereich sehr stark, siehe Verkaufszahlen von MF. Aber im Survey ist AMD hinter Intel.
> ...


Und was hat das mit dem Gesamt-Absatzmarkt zu tun? Der größte Abnehmer-Markt sind garantiert nicht die DIY Leute. Wenn also die Stangen-PCs einen großen Anteil im Steam Hardware Survey haben, dann haben faktisch Intel / NV mehr verkauft, oder nicht? 




Destroyer0203 schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal weiter schaut und sich vergleichbare AMD vs Nvidia Produkte auf MF anschaut, z.b. 3080 vs 6800xt, sieht man sehr ähnliche Verkaufszahlen mit einer Tendenz zu AMD.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo genau? Abgesehen davon hast Du Dir das schlechteste Beispiel ausgesucht, die 3080 war die am wenigsten verfügbare Ampere Karte...




Destroyer0203 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob du Stangen PCs nutzt, aber ich bin DIY PC Schrauber. Entsprechend interessiert mich nur dieser Markt. Und wieso? Weil Leute die ihren PC selbst zusammen bauen im Regelfall mehr Ahnung von der Materie haben als nicht PC Schrauber. Und diese entscheiden sich bei CPU und GPU mehrheitlich für AMD. Wird wohl einen Grund haben würde ich behaupten.



Ob ich oder Du DIY PC Bauer sind (und ja, bin ich) hat keine Relevanz für die Absatzmärkte.


----------



## Chatstar (9. August 2022)

Ich weiß nicht was hier wieder um den heißen Brei herum geredet wird, es ist doch ganz klar, Nvidia erhält hier die Quittung dafür, dass man jahrelang die Investoren getäuscht hat und hintenrum an Miner im großen Stil verkauft hat.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. August 2022)

Nicht nvidia sondern die aib


----------



## Destroyer0203 (9. August 2022)

Ich habe einfach ein x-beliebiges GPU Beispiel genommen. Die 6800xt war übrigens genauso schlecht verfügbar wie die 3080, das solltest du eigentlich wissen.

Ja, NV und Intel haben mehr Abgesetzt. Trotzdem sind genau diese beiden Firmen die, die aktuell Negative Schlagzeilen bzgl umsatz machen. AMD legt stark zu. 

Und wie ich bereits sagte: Stangen PCs interessieren mich als Schrauber nicht. Wenn es danach geht würden wir mit GTX1060 + 4/6 Kern CPUs @2,3-3,0 Ghz spielen. Also Laptop CPUs mit einer Low End Karte. 
Genau deshalb juckt mich der Survey nicht


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

Destroyer0203 schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach ein x-beliebiges GPU Beispiel genommen. Die 6800xt war übrigens genauso schlecht verfügbar wie die 3080, das solltest du eigentlich wissen.


Weil AMD weniger produzieren lassen hat. Die Tendenz des Steam Hardware Survey zeigt aber eindeutig dass NV beliebter ist.

Dass NV meist in Stangen-PCs zum Einsatz kommt hat ja einen Grund, es werden ganz einfach viel mehr NV Karten hergestellt. Die Lieferverträge könnte AMD vermutlich gar nicht bedienen bei der kleinen Menge RDNA2 Karten die sie herstellen. Deswegen sieht man auf Mindfactory auch ähnliche Verkäufe, da sind die Bastler. Auf einen Bastler kommen aber hundert (oder mehr) Mediamarkt Käufer...



Destroyer0203 schrieb:


> Ja, NV und Intel haben mehr Abgesetzt. Trotzdem sind genau diese beiden Firmen die, die aktuell Negative Schlagzeilen bzgl umsatz machen. AMD legt stark zu.


Ein Quartal. EINS. Die Rezession wird alle PC Komponenten Hersteller treffen, auch AMD, einfach abwarten.




Destroyer0203 schrieb:


> Und wie ich bereits sagte: Stangen PCs interessieren mich als Schrauber nicht. Wenn es danach geht würden wir mit GTX1060 + 4/6 Kern CPUs @2,3-3,0 Ghz spielen. Also Laptop CPUs mit einer Low End Karte.
> Genau deshalb juckt mich der Survey nicht


Der Survey bildet trotzdem den Gesamt-Markt ab, egal ob er Dich interessiert oder nicht.


----------



## Chatstar (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Der Survey bildet trotzdem den Gesamt-Markt ab, egal ob er Dich interessiert oder nicht.



Die Steam Umfrage ist nicht repräservativ, das hatten wir aber auch schon einmal geklärt.


----------



## Linmoum (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Der Survey bildet trotzdem den Gesamt-Markt


Intel hat bei Steam einen Grafik-Anteil von 9%. Mehr muss man gar nicht sehen, um zu wissen, dass das alles, aber nicht der "Gesamt-Markt" ist. Denn beim Thema Grafik ist Intel unangefochtener Marktführer dank der iGPUs.


----------



## Sephiroth86 (9. August 2022)

hab mir gestern ne MSI RTX 3090 TI Suprim X für knapp unter 1500€ bestellt, denke das die Preise nicht sehr viel mehr sinken werden. 

Die RTX 4000er Reihe mag zwar ggf. mit der RTX 4070TI auf gleichem Niveau liegen aber ich schätze die "Zukunft" wie folgt ein:

- Anhebung der UVP wegen erneut steigendem Mindestlohn ab Oktober in Deutschland
- Anhebung der UVP wegen der anhaltenden Inflation
- Anhebung der UVP wegen gestiegener Rohmaterialpreise / Verfügbarkeit
- Anhebung der UVP weil wohl in dem Leistungsbereich keine Kongurenz zu erwarten ist
(- Anhebung der UVP um evtl anstehenden "Verlust" beim Abverkauf der 3000er Reihe auszugleichen)

Zudem wird wohl auch die Leistungsaufnahme deutlich steigen, was bei den aktuellen Energiepreisen, sowie einer etwas unklaren Energiesituation im Winter eine etwas ungünstige Konstellation bildet.

MfG (Meinen Senf erfolgreich dazugegeben)


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Intel hat bei Steam einen Grafik-Anteil von 9%. Mehr muss man gar nicht sehen, um zu wissen, dass das alles, aber nicht der "Gesamt-Markt" ist. Denn beim Thema Grafik ist Intel unangefochtener Marktführer dank der iGPUs.


Sind doch drin?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ein Survey, wie viele Leute geben da denn an mit den iGPUs zu zocken wenn sie eine dGPU haben? Wie viele zocken denn auf Steam überhaupt mit iGPUs? Ich glaube Du verwechselst hier etwas. Wenn es um den Verkauf von dedizierten GPUs geht, und darum dreht sich ja der Artikel, dann ist die Steam Hardware Umfrage die beste Abbildung des Gesamt-Markts...

Von mir aus auch hier:

https://wccftech.com/nvidia-amd-gai... have more data,amount to 15.23% market share.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. August 2022)

Ich hoffe, das übt ein wenig Preisdruck auf Nvidia aus. Eine RTX 4090 unter 1200 Euro, das wäre mal was.


----------



## owned139 (9. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> RDNA 3 gibt es ja auch noch nicht zu kaufen, daher dürfte auch der Arc Anteil von intel aktuell höher sein


Logischerweise meinte ich natürlich RDNA2.



Chatstar schrieb:


> Die Steam Umfrage ist nicht repräservativ, das hatten wir aber auch schon einmal geklärt.


Ja hatten wir und wir kamen zu dem Entschluss, dass sie repräsentativ ist.



Linmoum schrieb:


> Intel hat bei Steam einen Grafik-Anteil von 9%. Mehr muss man gar nicht sehen, um zu wissen, dass das alles, aber nicht der "Gesamt-Markt" ist. Denn beim Thema Grafik ist Intel unangefochtener Marktführer dank der iGPUs.


Du musst nicht den gesamten Markt kennen und Steam ist groß genug, um das bewerten zu können.
Wenn auf Steam Intel/Nvidia dominiert, dann wird das auch auf GoG, im EGS und auf Ubisoft Connect so sein. Wieso sollte es auch anders sein?


----------



## denrusl (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Nvidia bezahlt keine Lagerkosten bei Händlern. Wieso auch?
> Und wo genau werden Karten zurück gehalten um die Verfügbarkeit zu verknappen? Hast Du eine Quelle dazu?
> 
> Ist doch alles verfügbar? Ein kleiner Ausschnitt:
> ...


Also einerseits habe ich nie behauptet das Sie bei Händlern Lagerkosten bezahlen (keine Ahnung wo du das her hast) Aber als Produzent hat auch Nvidia ein Lager und sind als Händler unterwegs dh. sie bestimmen wieviele Ihrer Karten zum verkauf stehen. Auch müssen die Großhändler die Karten zum angebotenen Preis kaufen. Tun Sie das nicht liegen die Karen im Lager von Nvidia 

Verfügbarkeit heißt nicht das die Lager leerverkauft sind  Viele Händler bieten nicht gleich alles an würdem an nämlich zugeben das man 50 Karten hat würden viele Leute warten und schauen ob der Preis fallen würde. Also sind die angaben auch öfter mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



> Zu volle Lager​Die Ursache für die mögliche Verschiebung ist einfach: Nvidia habe aktuell noch zu volle Lager mit RTX-3000-Grafikkarten. Einige Händler seien sogar vom Hersteller dazu verpflichtet worden, tausende High-End-GPUs der RTX-3000-Generation anzunehmen. Es sei aber nicht sicher, ob man diese zum Einkaufspreis noch abverkauft bekommen würde. Andere Händler hätten noch volle Lager mit Low-End-GPUs der RTX-2000-Reihe, die nun kein Käuferinteresse mehr wecken würden.


----------



## h_tobi (9. August 2022)

Kein Problem einfach die Preise für die Nextgen anheben, dann passts wieder. 

Ich hoffe aber, dass im Gamingbereich endlich ein Umdenken statt findet 
und nicht mehr blind und überteuert gekauft wird. Dazu noch weiterhin 
der Miningeinbruch und wir können wieder auf "normale" Preise hoffen.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

denrusl schrieb:


> Also einerseits habe ich nie behauptet das Sie bei Händlern Lagerkosten bezahlen (keine Ahnung wo du das her hast) Aber als Produzent hat auch Nvidia ein Lager und sind als Händler unterwegs dh. sie bestimmen wieviele Ihrer Karten zum verkauf stehen. Auch müssen die Großhändler die Karten zum angebotenen Preis kaufen. Tun Sie das nicht liegen die Karen im Lager von Nvidia
> 
> Verfügbarkeit heißt nicht das die Lager leerverkauft sind  Viele Händler bieten nicht gleich alles an würdem an nämlich zugeben das man 50 Karten hat würden viele Leute warten und schauen ob der Preis fallen würde. Also sind die angaben auch öfter mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


Bleibt weiterhin die Frage nach der Quelle Deiner Infos dass NV die Lager voll hat und die Karten "künstlich" verknappt.


----------



## denrusl (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Bleibt weiterhin die Frage nach der Quelle Deiner Infos dass NV die Lager voll hat und die Karten "künstlich" verknappt.



Moore's Law Is Dead FYI, übrigens Danke das du Größe gezeigt und deinen Fehler eingesehen hast.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

denrusl schrieb:


> Moore's Law Is Dead FYI, übrigens Danke das du Größe gezeigt und deinen Fehler eingesehen hast.


Also keine bestätigte Quelle. Danke dass Du die Größe gezeigt und Deine unbelegte Aussage gekennzeichnet hast.


----------



## Chatstar (9. August 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das übt ein wenig Preisdruck auf Nvidia aus. Eine RTX 4090 unter 1200 Euro, das wäre mal was.



Da friert eher die Hölle zu.
Nvidia wird sich die Taschen voll machen wollen und nicht unter der UVP einer 3090ti gehen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. August 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Logischerweise meinte ich natürlich RDNA2.



Das weiß man bei euch nie, weil es auch keinerlei Sinn ergibt über die Steamstatistik zu philosophieren, wenn Mercury Research die verkauften externen GPUs jeweils ermittelt... Dann nimmt man auch einfach diese Zahlen.

Nur wundert es mich schon, da du immer behauptest, dass es dir um Gerechtigkeit geht und du Falschaussagen nicht stehen lassen kannst, nur von deinem Kumpel Rapid der hier massenweise Fake News postet, kommt von dir keine Berichtigung, schon sehr schwach.


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. August 2022)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Nvidia wird sich die Taschen voll machen wollen und nicht unter der UVP einer 3090ti gehen.


Die UVP ist mir schnuppe, solange die Straßenpreise gut sind. Diesmal werde ich nicht sofort kaufen, sondern die Sache aussitzen. Ich hoffe, das machen viele diesmal.


----------



## Chatstar (9. August 2022)

Ist doch klar wie das hier läuft, bei Umsatzwarnungen von Nvidia kommt das übliche NV Solution Team  und relativiert alles.


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. August 2022)

Die können relativieren, bis sie schwarz werden. Zur Not warte ich auf die RTX 4080 Ti, oder was auch immer kommen wird. Habe keinerlei Druck, denn die RTX 3090 ist bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen in allen Lebenslagen genügend schnell. Sorry Nvidia, diesmal siegt die Vernunft... oder AMD mit RDNA 3. ^^


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Ist doch klar wie das hier läuft, bei Umsatzwarnungen von Nvidia kommt das übliche NV Solution Team  und relativiert alles.


Witzig, wenn NV nix sagt dann führen sie die Aktionäre in die Irre, wenn NV etwas sagt dann kommt der "Team Red Hate Train" angefahren und spricht vom Untergang. Es ist also eigentlich egal was sie tun, es ist immer falsch.   

Ich habe übrigens nur die übertriebenen Aussagen von Team Red relativiert, nicht die allgemeine Lage (Rezession).


----------



## Chatstar (9. August 2022)

Wie auch immer, die Wolken und damit die Stimmung um Nvidia zieht zu.

Ein starkes AMD könnte diesmal mit RDNA3 den sack zu machen.


----------



## gruenerknilch (9. August 2022)

Fakt ist trotzdem....
scheinbar macht AMD momentan mehr richtig, hat die besseren Entscheidungen getroffen und musste in Q2 keine Einbußen hinnehmen  - im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz wo ja doch ziemlich viel verkackt wurde...

Da hilft auch das ganze geblubber unserer grünen Fanboys nichts


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. August 2022)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ausser AMD kann wohl keiner mehr zutreffende Prognosen abgeben.


Das stimmt nicht, man darf bei aller Aufregung nicht vergessen, dass Karl Lauterbach immer an erster Stelle steht, wenn es um seriöse Prognosen geht.  Prognosen heißen Prognosen, weil sie Prognosen sind.
Was den aktuellen Weltmarkt und das Kriegsgeheul angeht, kann sowieso niemand Vorhersagen treffen.

Was man nach Lektüre dieses Threads auf jeden Fall mitnehmen kann ist, dass nur einer ungerechtfertigt Geld mit Grafikkarten verdient und das ist Nvidia und ja eigentlich auch Intel. Also darf man nur bei AMD kaufen.


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Was man nach Lektüre dieses Threads auf jeden Fall mitnehmen kann ist, dass nur einer ungerechtfertigt Geld mit Grafikkarten verdient und das ist Nvidia und ja eigentlich auch Intel. Also darf man nur bei AMD kaufen.


Nur der, dessen moralischer Kompass richtig ausgerichtet ist, kauft gut. Da ist doch unlängst bekannt.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Fakt ist trotzdem....
> scheinbar macht AMD momentan mehr richtig, hat die besseren Entscheidungen getroffen und musste in Q2 keine Einbußen hinnehmen  - im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz wo ja doch ziemlich viel verkackt wurde...
> 
> Da hilft auch das ganze geblubber unserer grünen Fanboys nichts


Dir ist aber bewusst dass Nvidia nur seine Umsatzerwartung korrigiert hat? Noch mal für Dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von "Einbußen" ist man weeeeiiiit entfernt bei Nvidia solltest Du "rote Zahlen" damit meinen. Man musste nur die Umsatzprognosen nach unten korrigieren. Das wird bei AMD demnächst sehr wahrscheinlich auch kommen.

Gegen die allgemeine Rezession hilft auch das ganze Geblubber von Team Red nicht.


----------



## denrusl (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Also keine bestätigte Quelle. Danke dass Du die Größe gezeigt und Deine unbelegte Aussage gekennzeichnet hast.


Na wenn du es für unglaubwürdig hältst das Nvidia nicht einfach alles rausballert, lass es dir schmecken. Ich vertraue lieber zuverlässigen Aussagen als dir  die Quelle lag auf jedenfall heute öfter richtig als Du, reicht mir ja schon.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. August 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das übt ein wenig Preisdruck auf Nvidia aus. Eine RTX 4090 unter 1200 Euro, das wäre mal was.


Die wird es für 1000 Euro geben, hab ich so vernommen. Die Konkurrenz durch AMD´s Ruckelkarten ist zu hoch.
Nvidia senkt gerade die Preise enorm, damit das Zeug bis Oktober abverkauft ist.
Und AMD wird mehr Leistung als Nvidia liefern, deshalb firmiert unter anderem die 6800/ 6800XT mit dem kleineren Chip. Der Große Chip läuft alles unter 69xx und wird ~ 20% schneller als Nvidia. (Ausnahme RT) inkl. mäßiger Frametimes.


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

denrusl schrieb:


> Na wenn du es für unglaubwürdig hältst das Nvidia nicht einfach alles rausballert, lass es dir schmecken. Ich vertraue lieber zuverlässigen Aussagen als dir  die Quelle lag auf jedenfall heute öfter richtig als Du, reicht mir ja schon.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch


Siehe aktuelle Verfügbarkeit von Ampere bei Mindfactory. Man kann quasi jede Karte sofort kaufen. Viel Spaß noch beim lesen von Leaker-Infos, dass die häufig nicht korrekt und dazu unbelegt sind scheint Dir ja egal zu sein.


----------



## 4B11T (9. August 2022)

Der Gamingmarkt ist weggebrochen? Glaubt NV eigentlich selbst, was sie da sagen? Bei vernünftigen Preisen wäre der Markt voll da. Nur der Miningmarkt ist weggebrochen und der kommt auch nicht mehr zurück.

Den Minern waren GPU-Preise doch egal, die Ethernutzer haben horrende Transaktionsgebühren gezahlt und das Geld ist letztlich an die Energieversorger und GPU Hersteller durchgeflossen. Ein Wahnsinn, wenn man sich mal vorstellt, was die Kryptoinvestoren da eigentlich finanziert haben: Die dachten sie bezahlen "Sicherheit" und haben stattdessen Farmen voll High-End Grakas und Strom d.h. Wärme und CO2 bezahlt. Dämlicher gehts nicht.


----------



## denrusl (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Siehe aktuelle Verfügbarkeit von Ampere bei Mindfactory. Man kann quasi jede Karte sofort kaufen. Viel Spaß noch beim lesen von Leaker-Infos, dass die häufig nicht korrekt und dazu unbelegt sind scheint Dir ja egal zu sein.


Dir ist scheinbar nicht bewusst das es um dein Benehmen geht, falls man das so nennen kann, nicht darum das ich Leak Infos lese, ich bin mir trotzdem Sicher das die Nvidia Lager recht voll sein werden. Und bevor die Preise beim Händler fallen fallen sie beim Großhändler. Wenn die Wahre sich nicht verkauft, kauft man mehr wahre günstiger ein und versucht über den Gesamtschnitt Gewinn zu machen. Schafft man das nicht kauft man keine weiteren Produkte nach. Irgendwann werden die karten dann zu Minus für den Laden verkauft und dann verschwindet das Produkt aus dem Sortiment. Wenn du glaubst die Shops reißen Nvidia die Karten aktuell einfach aus der Hand hast du den Beitrag nicht verstanden.

Und wiederum wenn du denkst der Produzent gibt bei Luxusgütern an wie viel davon im Lager liegt. Liegst du auch falsch. Man hat die Bestellungen reduziert und verschoben bei TCM um den Preis oben zu halten weil man sonst zu viel Produziert und den preis senken muss um es zu Geld zu machen. Das ist allgemein bekannt im Markt. Ist nicht nett und eher Verpönt aber gang und gebe.

Das Spiel mit Angebot und Nachfrage wird immer so weiter gehen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. August 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Nur der, dessen moralischer Kompass richtig ausgerichtet ist, kauft gut. Da ist doch unlängst bekannt.


Deshalb hab ich mir ja einen 5800X3D gekauft, weil ansonsten hätte ich womöglich noch mit den Kernen eines 12900K/12700K argumentiert und ich wollte mich nicht den typischen AMD Argumenten der Corewars anbiedern, hab aber dennoch AMD gekauft, um mich selbst zu verwirren.

Letztendlich hat es mich doch geärgert keinen 12700K mit RAM OC geholt zu haben.
Da hätte ich jetzt die gleiche/leicht bessere Gamingperformance  + Reserven für die Zukunft.
Der 5800X3D ist wirklich eine überschätzte CPU und teilweise richtig lahm.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (9. August 2022)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die wird es für 1000 Euro geben, hab ich so vernommen. Die Konkurrenz durch AMD´s Ruckelkarten ist zu hoch.
> Nvidia senkt gerade die Preise enorm, damit das Zeug bis Oktober abverkauft ist.
> Und AMD wird mehr Leistung als Nvidia liefern, deshalb firmiert unter anderem die 6800/ 6800XT mit dem kleineren Chip. Der Große Chip läuft alles unter 69xx und wird ~ 20% schneller als Nvidia. (Ausnahme RT) inkl. mäßiger Frametimes.



ich sehe da nichts von enormen Preissenkungen.
ne 3070 kostet noch immer über €500.- und so lange die nicht bei €300.- steht, sehe ich persönlich auch keine Preissenkung. Preise von vor der 20xx er Generation nicht vergessen. Der dummfick von  niewiedia kam mit der rtx Generation und nein ich bin kein roter Fan sondern ein total angepisster grüner.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (9. August 2022)

Du musst sehen, dass der Euro stark abgenommen hat und jetzt 1:1 zum Dollar steht.
Die einzige Karte die noch deutlich über 1000 Euro kostet ist die 3090 Ti, ansonsten bewegt sich alles in dem früheren Preisspektrum.


----------



## gruenerknilch (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber bewusst dass Nvidia nur seine Umsatzerwartung korrigiert hat? Noch mal für Dich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, hab ich was von Minus, Verlust oder sonst was geschrieben?
Glaube du brauchst mir darüber nichts zu erklären und was unterm Strich noch hängen bleibt wird man sehen - die 3 Mrd Nettogewinn werden weit weg sein.

Jedenfalls ist der NV Kurs massiv überbewertet.... war er sogar schon vorher

Ich befasse mich denke ich intensiver mit Finanzen, Kennzahlen, Börsenkursen, Berichten usw. ich kenne die letzten Earnings.

Daher kannst dir "nochmal für dich" sparen. Immer dieses von Oben herab Gehabe, als hätte der Rest keine Ahnung (trifft nur auf gewisse Personen zu) Es nervt einfach.

Und dass du AMD Shares hast nimmt dir eh keiner ab 

Ist meist nur eine Schutzbehauptung ala ich mache doch alles richtig, du bist aber zu sehr von grün überzeugt und von rot nicht überzeugt, als dass du dir rote Eier ins Depot legen würdest...

🤣


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

denrusl schrieb:


> Dir ist scheinbar nicht bewusst das es um dein Benehmen geht, falls man das so nennen kann, nicht darum das ich Leak Infos lese, ich bin mir trotzdem Sicher das die Nvidia Lager recht voll sein werden.


Welches Benehmen denn? Dass ich Leaker Infos nicht ohne offizielle Bestätigung einfach so glaube?



denrusl schrieb:


> Und bevor die Preise beim Händler fallen fallen sie beim Großhändler. Wenn die Wahre sich nicht verkauft, kauft man mehr wahre günstiger ein und versucht über den Gesamtschnitt Gewinn zu machen. Schafft man das nicht kauft man keine weiteren Produkte nach. Irgendwann werden die karten dann zu Minus für den Laden verkauft und dann verschwindet das Produkt aus dem Sortiment. Wenn du glaubst die Shops reißen Nvidia die Karten aktuell einfach aus der Hand hast du den Beitrag nicht verstanden.
> 
> Und wiederum wenn du denkst der Produzent gibt bei Luxusgütern an wie viel davon im Lager liegt. Liegst du auch falsch. Man hat die Bestellungen reduziert und verschoben bei TCM um den Preis oben zu halten weil man sonst zu viel Produziert und den preis senken muss um es zu Geld zu machen. Das ist allgemein bekannt im Markt. Ist nicht nett und eher Verpönt aber gang und gebe.
> 
> Das Spiel mit Angebot und Nachfrage wird immer so weiter gehen.


Mir ist das Angebot/Nachfrage Verhältnis bekannt. Die Problematik haben aktuell die HÄNDLER, die haben während des Booms nämlich massig nachbestellt bei Nvidia und jetzt wo die Nachfrage sinkt bekommen sie weiterhin Lieferungen. Dazu gab es offizielle Aussagen. Deswegen streckt Nvidia vermutlich den Release von Lovelace ins Jahr 2023, es geht darum dass Nvidia den Händlern entgegen kommt damit die ihre Bestände abverkaufen können.


gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Klar, hab ich was von Minus, Verlust oder sonst was geschrieben?



Du hast von "Einbußen" gesprochen. Prognosen sind nicht real, somit kann es da keine "Einbußen" geben...



gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Und dass du AMD Shares hast nimmt dir eh keiner ab


Mir ziemlich egal was Du glaubst. Ich habe mit AMD schon zur Zen3 Einführung 80% plus gemacht, glaubst Du ich würde da nicht nachkaufen wenn sie billig sind?

AMD ist ein Wachstums-Titel, Nvidia dagegen eher ein Blue-Chip. Ich habe beides.



gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Ist meist nur eine Schutzbehauptung ala ich mache doch alles richtig, du bist aber zu sehr von grün überzeugt und von rot nicht überzeugt, als dass du dir rote Eier ins Depot legen würdest...
> 
> 🤣


Wenn Zen4 besser ist als Meteor Lake, und RDNA3 als Lovelace, dann kaufe ich sogar ein komplett rotes System nächstes Jahr. Falls ich dann schon tauschen möchte, bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Regler nach links schieben müssen...


----------



## gruenerknilch (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Du hast von "Einbußen" gesprochen. Prognosen sind nicht real, somit kann es da keine "Einbußen" geben...
> 
> 
> Mir ziemlich egal was Du glaubst. Ich habe mit AMD schon zur Zen3 Einführung 80% plus gemacht, glaubst Du ich würde da nicht nachkaufen wenn sie billig sind?
> ...


Klar, aber die Prognose wird ja ungefähr so eintreffen, also kann man schon von ziemlich nah an real ausgehen oder?
Somit wirds "Einbußen" geben im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Prognose, sonst würde man ja nichts melden vorab.

Verstehe da gerade dein Problem nicht.

80%... ist ja nett... jedem das seine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Zen1 und RDNA1 waren wie stark gegen die Intel / NV Konkurrenz? Ich glaube Du hast akut Alzheimer:



Zen 1 war damals eine echte Wucht, zumindest wenn man Mehrkernleistung brauchte.



raPid-81 schrieb:


> Bereits zu Release waren sie hinter den bereits erschienenen Konkurrenz-Produkten. Dann wurde der TSMC 7nm Prozess teuer eingekauft und die Produkte wurden besser. Und nun?



Zum einen war der 1800X schneller als der i7 5960X, der ein paar Monate zuvor noch 1000 gekostet hat. Zum anderen gewinnt der 1800X überproportional viel Leistung mit schnellem RAM profitiert. Wenn man ihn mit dem richtigen RAM kombiniert, dann kann er es mit dem 6900X aufnehmen.

Und es gab ja noch den Threadripper.

Insgesamt war Zen ein voller Erfolg und Intel brauchte den i7 8700K und die 14-18 Kern HEDT Plattform, um AMD wieder einzufangen.


----------



## Gadteman (9. August 2022)

Mich würde es wundern wenn NV signifikant die Preise senken täte... Ein Abverkauf der viele "überzeugen" würde kommt nicht, das gibt nur homöopathische Preisnachlässe. Da würde eher der Nachschub an alten Generationen eingestampft und die 4000er forciert (auch preislich). Nur meine Meinung....

Wenn ich mal zurückdenke wie lange ich mit meiner 7950 Boost ausgekommen bin, bzw. auskommen musste und die war damals als Mid-Range mit 200€ ein Langläufer bedingt durch die ersteren stürmischen Mining-GPU Turbulenzen. Habe auch "nur" eine RTX20xx im System, aber Spieleleistung lang immer noch, da ich nicht in 4K spiele, da halte ich es wie Linus Torvalds...


----------



## seahawk (9. August 2022)

Nvidia kann die Preise nur anziehen, wenn AMD mitgeht. Wenn AMD mitgeht, was kann man NV vorwerfen?


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Klar, aber die Prognose wird ja ungefähr so eintreffen, also kann man schon von ziemlich nah an real ausgehen oder?
> Somit wirds "Einbußen" geben im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Prognose, sonst würde man ja nichts melden vorab.
> 
> Verstehe da gerade dein Problem nicht.
> ...


Dass Du damit angeben musst passt irgendwie ins Bild. Ob das jetzt ein aktueller Screenshot aus Deinem Portfolio ist kann auch niemand kontrollieren. Erfreu Dich einfach daran, aber lass die anderen doch damit in Ruhe?


----------



## bitsbytes (9. August 2022)

Ist doch logo .. zu teuer .. zieht einfach viel zu viel Strom.
Zudem, die meisten Spiele sind total langweilig und phantasielos, sowie auch stark überteuert, selbst Titel in Alpha/Beta Qualität.
4K zum Gamen ist halt Luxus und das kann und will sich nicht jeder leisten, back to Full HD und da reichen auch kleinere Karten.
Ein genialer Schachzug wie bei Microsoft Windows 11 fehlt .. alle älteren Modelle aufgrund eines fadenscheinigen Vorwands invalidieren.
Schade .. security zieht hier leider nicht .... vielleicht ein neues "BUMM WUMMS TWÄNG" ohne das nix mehr läuft.
Ja .. ein neuer Kopierschutz der für Kunden und Industrie einfach essentiell ist.
Win 11 = schmeißt alles was älter ist als 4 Jahre in den Müll und kauft Euch alles neu (CPU UND GPU).
Ist zwar teuer und nicht energieeffizient und Lieferzeiten sind bei Chipmangel eine Qual ...
Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Industrie und den Fortschritt und die Anleger (Börse).


----------



## gruenerknilch (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Dass Du damit angeben musst passt irgendwie ins Bild. Ob das jetzt ein aktueller Screenshot aus Deinem Portfolio ist kann auch niemand kontrollieren. Erfreu Dich einfach daran, aber lass die anderen doch damit in Ruhe?


Wieso angeben? Wer hat die 80 rausposaunt?
Deine Reaktion passt ins Bild, erst damit anfangen und sobald jemand darauf eingeht... naja


----------



## raPid-81 (9. August 2022)

gruenerknilch schrieb:


> Wieso angeben? Wer hat die 80 rausposaunt?
> Deine Reaktion passt ins Bild, erst damit anfangen und sobald jemand darauf eingeht... naja


Zuerst hast DU an MIR gezweifelt dass ich überhaupt AMD Aktien habe. Dann erzähle ich von etwas Gewinn zu Zen3 Release Zeiten und Du reagierst mit nem RIESEN Screenshot. Ein "schön für Dich, ich hab auch Gewinn gemacht mit den Aktien" hätte gereicht, aber das wäre Deinem Ego wohl zu wenig gewesen.


----------



## MySound (9. August 2022)

Keine Sau juckt es hier wer welche Aktien hat. Sorry.

Pullermannvergleich per PN würd jedem helfen. Danke.

Edit: generell ist das Niveau hier echt unterirdisch. Aber man kennt’s ja hier im Forum nicht anders. 😂
Nerdstreiterei auf unterstem Level. Respekt. Aber lustig mitzulesen. Zerstört nur halt das ganze Forum.

Ah ja.  Noch was zum Thema.

Reicht doch bitte mal jemand Nvidia ein Taschentuch. Erst schön melken und nun das hohe Preisniveau  in die neue Generation mitnehmen.
Ich hoffe sehr die bleiben auf den restlichen 3000ern sitzen. Und wünsche möglichst wenig Erfolg mit der neuen Generation.


----------



## facehugger (9. August 2022)

deftones schrieb:


> Wenn die Kryptos noch laufen würden währen immer noch keine Karten zur Verfügung. Nvidia und vermutlich auch AMD verschkaueln da nur die Anleger....


Und deswegen finde ich es auch richtig, das die Hersteller eins auf den Deckel bekommen, ob nun grün, rot oder blau   Oder warum hat Nvidia wohl die letzte Strafzahlung von 5,5 Millionen Dollar klaglos hingenommen:









						Verheimlichte GeForce-Verkäufe an Krypto-Miner: Nvidia zahlt Millionenstrafe
					

Die US-Börsenaufsicht kommt zum Ergebnis, dass Nvidia wissentlich Einnahmen durch Grafikkartenverkäufe an Krypto-Miner verschwieg.




					www.heise.de
				




Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen.

Aus einem internen Dokument:

_"Wir (Firma XY) haben gutes Geld verdient, wissen aber leider (hüstelhüstel) nicht mehr so genau, an wen wir verkauft haben... Im Grunde ist es uns (Firma XY ungelöst) auch schietegal, aber unsere Anwälte haben uns gesagt, es wäre wohl besser, wir würden dies nicht öffentlich kommunizieren und hätten diesbezüglich arge Gedächtnislücken"_

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (9. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das so aufzäumst, stelle ich mal die Frage, wahrscheinlich stellvertretend für sehr viele Leute die etwas Ahnung haben, wer oder was eigentlich Nvidia daran hindert, sich mit einem eigenen ARM Ansatz/Entwicklung im Bereich Datacenter/SoC breiter aufzustellen. Nachdem die "Gelddruckmaschine" ARM ganz zu schlucken aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht geklappt hat, wo viel zu holen war *ohne Eigenleistung*, ist doch die Frage, wenn man an ARM (Ansatz)Interesse hat, warum man nicht seine eigene potente ARM CPU entwickelt?
> Davon ist bei Nvidia absolut nichts (mehr) zu hören, obwohl alle Vorausetzungen vorhanden sind.
> Das alles musste AMD ohne auch nur im entferntesten die gleichen Ressourcen zu haben machen (nicht ARM, aber sich breiter mit Eigenleistung und Entwicklung aufstellen) und hat es trotz aller Unkenrufe geschafft und fährt nun die (finanziellen und Marktanteile) Früchte ein, während Nvidia heftige Grippe hat, wegen Miningeinbruch.


Was hindert AMD daran es zu tun? Sie haben eine ARM Lizenz, hatten kurzfristig eine Firma für ARM Server gekauft. Sind gescheitert.
Was ist aus dem hroßen ARM und x86 Core geworden, den Keller entwickeln wollte bevor er wieder ging?


Don-71 schrieb:


> PS: Die Aussage mit dem Spott war eigentlich darauf bezogen, dass die Mehrzahl vorausgesagt hat, sie schaffen es eh nicht aufzuschließen oder jemals an Nvidia oder Intel heranzukommen. Nun ja, das hat sich 0,0 bewahrheitet.


von Aufschließen ist man ja noch weit entfernt.
Wie groß ist der Umsatz rein mit CPUs- im Vergleich zu Intel
Wie groß der Umsatz rein mit GPUs- im Vergleich zu Nvidia?
Rechnet man die total überzogenen Preise raus, ist das dann wieder erledigt.
Schaut man sich den Marktanteil an, ist klar was los ist. Intel hat über 70%, Nvidia ebenso


Don-71 schrieb:


> Rofl,
> 
> AMD muss weder Stellenausschreibungen, noch Investitionen in der Entwicklung, noch die Treiber Abteilung kürzen!


AMD müsste die Treiberentwicklu g erstmal ordentlich besetzen, bevors wieder zu Kürzungen kommt.
Du vergleichst immer noch eine wesentlich kleinere mit einer großen Firma und vergisst, dass die kleine zuerst mal auf die gleiche Größe wachsen muss

An der Stelle wär auch interessant in welchem Bereich Intel und Nvidiq nun nicht mehr suchen.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (9. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es Quatsch wenn es um die Verbreitung von RDNA2 vs Ampere geht? Eine bessere Quelle ist bisher noch jeder schuldig geblieben.
> 
> Der Survey hat natürlich nur Aussagekraft bezüglich des Erfolgs der GPU Sparte. AMD macht einen Großteil seines Umsatzes / Gewinns über die CPU Sparte, daher kommt die große Steigerung in den letzten Jahren.


Und jeder PC-Spieler nutzt Steam oder wie?


----------



## raPid-81 (10. August 2022)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Und jeder PC-Spieler nutzt Steam oder wie?


Habe ich das behauptet? Die Menge an Spielern auf Steam ist allerdings in einer Größenordnung dass man von einer echten Statistik sprechen kann, oder nicht? 

Andere Statistiken bezüglich dGPUs sehen für AMD übrigens noch schlechter aus als der Steam Hardware Survey.

https://wccftech.com/nvidia-amd-gai... have more data,amount to 15.23% market share.



> NVIDIA & AMD Gain GPU Market Share While Overall Shipments Decrease By 19% In Q1 2022, Intel’s Arc Still Missing!​





> The overall PC CPU market decreased by -10.8% quarter-to-quarter and decreased by -26.2% year-to-year.




Das trifft übrigens auch AMD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> We also have more data coming in from Tech Analyst, Mike Bruzzone (Camp Marketing) who has reported a discrete GPU share of 80.67% for NVIDIA and 19.43% for AMD. According to the new statistics (1st week of 2022), NVIDIA's Ampere GPUs amount to 84.87% market share while AMD's RDNA 2 GPUs amount to 15.23% market share.



Das ist alles ziemlich nah dran am Steam Hardware Survey...


----------



## Zer0Strat (10. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Die Menge an Spielern auf Steam ist allerdings in einer Größenordnung dass man von einer echten Statistik sprechen kann, oder nicht?


Ja absolut. Das ist das Beste, was wir haben. Die Teilmenge aus der Grundgesamtheit, die dort abgebildet wird, ist enorm. Dass das statistisch repräsentativ ist, kann man nicht leugnen. Klar, man kann's versuchen, wenn einem die Verteilung nicht schmeckt, aber es ist klar, wie man solche "Versuche" einzuordnen hat...


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Rofl,
> 
> AMD muss weder Stellenausschreibungen, noch Investitionen in der Entwicklung, noch die Treiber Abteilung kürzen!
> 
> Sprechen wir uns mal in einem Jahr wieder, ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf!!


Gefühlt hat man das schon die letzten Jahre immer wieder gehört... Also ich freue mich wenn AMD stärker am Markt wird. Auch wenn AMD starke Karten abliefert.

Habe mir zwar jetzt doch noch eine 3060TI als Übergangskarte besorgt (man weiß ja nie was morgen ist), aber grundsätzlich bin ich auf die neuen AMD und Nvidia Karten gespannt. Hoffe das AMD den Rückstand in RT Games ausgleichen kann, bzw. deutlich aufholen kann. Dann mal sehen, wer effizienter ist und über alles das bessere Angebot pro Euro bietet.

Ich verstehe aber dieses Anti Nvidia Gehabe nicht.


----------



## denrusl (10. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Welches Benehmen denn? Dass ich Leaker Infos nicht ohne offizielle Bestätigung einfach so glaube?


du merkst nicht mal wie du Leuten Sachen unterstellst die sie nicht geschrieben haben  deine Verdrängungs und Interpretationskünste, falls man es so schimpfen kann, muss man erstmal haben...


----------



## sonny1606 (10. August 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Gefühlt hat man das schon die letzten Jahre immer wieder gehört... Also ich freue mich wenn AMD stärker am Markt wird. Auch wenn AMD starke Karten abliefert.
> 
> Habe mir zwar jetzt doch noch eine 3060TI als Übergangskarte besorgt (man weiß ja nie was morgen ist), aber grundsätzlich bin ich auf die neuen AMD und Nvidia Karten gespannt. Hoffe das AMD den Rückstand in RT Games ausgleichen kann, bzw. deutlich aufholen kann. Dann mal sehen, wer effizienter ist und über alles das bessere Angebot pro Euro bietet.
> 
> Ich verstehe aber dieses Anti Nvidia Gehabe nicht.


Hab auch eine rtx3060ti. Ich bin damit so weot zufrieden um zumindest die nächste NV/AMD Generation zu überspringen. Versuche wenn möglich immer jede 2. bis 3. Generation zu kaufen. die 20-30% Mehrleistung bei jeder neuen Generation sind mir für ein Upgrade einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (10. August 2022)

Ohne den Artikel und die Kommentare hier im Thread gelesen zu haben:

Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ist das doch ganz logisch und einfach zu erklären. Für Endkunden im Gaming-Bereich war Ampere (mit Ausnahme von ein paar wenigen Glücklichen direkt bei Release) quasi nie zur UVP verfügbar. 2 Jahre lang bekamen wir übertriebene Preise die *ich* nicht bereit bin zu zahlen, da ich sie als unverhältnismäßig ansehe. Ja, war nicht Nvidias alleinige Schuld, Grund waren auch Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Herstellern, ein massives Scalperproblem (hoffentlich sind von denen einige richtig auf die Fre*** geflogen) und die Händler, die die Knappheit ebenfalls ausnutzen wollten und die Preise hochgehalten haben bis zuletzt.

Jetzt steht die nächste Generation vor der Tür. Wer jetzt noch 600 - 800 € für eine Ampere-Karte mit 8 GB ausgibt, tut das wohl nur notgedrungen (aktuelle Grafikkarte defekt o.ä.), weil er/sie nicht mehr bis zum Release von Lovelace warten kann.

Mir kann das schnuppe sein. Ich werde nicht mehr als meine Schmerzgrenze ausgeben für eine neue GPU. Solange Nvidia da drüber bleibt oder die neue Generation zurückhält, weil die Lagerhäuser mit überteuerten, 2 Jahre alten Ampere-Grakas gefüllt sind, werde ich halt keine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Gaming ist nicht mein Leben und daher werde ich keine Unsummen in eine veraltete Graka investieren oder eine viel zu hohe in eine aktuelle (Lovelace).

Dann gehe ich lieber etliche Male mit meiner Freundin schick essen, da ärgere ich mich nicht im Nachhinein drüber.


----------



## Terracresta (10. August 2022)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Ohne den Artikel und die Kommentare hier im Thread gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ist das doch ganz logisch und einfach zu erklären. Für Endkunden im Gaming-Bereich war Ampere (mit Ausnahme von ein paar wenigen Glücklichen direkt bei Release) quasi nie zur UVP verfügbar. 2 Jahre lang bekamen wir übertriebene Preise die *ich* nicht bereit bin zu zahlen, da ich sie als unverhältnismäßig ansehe. Ja, war nicht Nvidias alleinige Schuld, Grund waren auch Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Herstellern, ein massives Scalperproblem (hoffentlich sind von denen einige richtig auf die Fre*** geflogen) und die Händler, die die Knappheit ebenfalls ausnutzen wollten und die Preise hochgehalten haben bis zuletzt.
> 
> ...


Ich könnte sagen, dass Gaming einen Großteil meines Lebens ausmacht, aber selbst bzw. gerade deshalb habe ich mehr als genug Alternativen als mich von Scalpern, Herstellern, und Händlern (Mindfactory, Alternate, Case King und wie sie alle heißen, sind auch alles Scalper) abzocken zu lassen.

Leider tragen auch die Leute, welche die überteuerten GraKas en masse gekauft haben Schuld. Wie auch die Käufer jeglicher gescalpter Ware. Wenn niemand die überteuerten Preise mitgemacht hätte, wären wir nicht in dieser Scalper-Situation.
Nur bei GraKas wären die Preise dank "Mining" trotzdem hoch gegangen, wenn sich Scalperpreise trotzdem noch rentierten. Selbst wenn kein einziger Gamer eine überteuerte gekauft hätte, wären die Preise ähnlich hoch geblieben.
Die andere Ausnahme war Toilettenpapier...

Übrigens tat sich bei den GraKa-Preisen hierzulande in den letzten Wochen kaum was. Die KFA 3080 SG ist als eines der günstigsten Modelle laut Idealo bereits seit Mitte Juni für 800€ zu haben.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet? Die Menge an Spielern auf Steam ist allerdings in einer Größenordnung dass man von einer echten Statistik sprechen kann, oder nicht?
> 
> Andere Statistiken bezüglich dGPUs sehen für AMD übrigens noch schlechter aus als der Steam Hardware Survey.
> 
> ...


Wobei ich bei der Steamstatistik vermute, das da sehr stark der asiatische Markt mit abgebildet wird. Und der ist nun mal alles andere als representativ. > Internetcafes, Spielodrome usw.
Gruß T.


----------



## raPid-81 (10. August 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei der Steamstatistik vermute, das da sehr stark der asiatische Markt mit abgebildet wird. Und der ist nun mal alles andere als representativ. > Internetcafes, Spielodrome usw.
> Gruß T.


Und was tut das zur Sache wenn es um den dGPU Absatz-Markt geht? Wieso ist das für den Gesamt-Markt nicht repräsentativ? Kaufen die asiatischen Internetcafes die Karten etwa nicht?


----------



## owned139 (10. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Und was tut das zur Sache wenn es um den dGPU Absatz-Markt geht? Wieso ist das für den Gesamt-Markt nicht repräsentativ? Kaufen die asiatischen Internetcafes die Karten etwa nicht?


Weil AMD, außerhalb von PCGH, CB und co., eben nicht ansatzweise so beliebt ist und einige das hier einige nicht warhhaben wollen.


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

wollev45 schrieb:


> ich sehe da nichts von enormen Preissenkungen.
> ne 3070 kostet noch immer über €500.- und so lange die nicht bei €300.- steht, sehe ich persönlich auch keine Preissenkung. Preise von vor der 20xx er Generation nicht vergessen. Der dummfick von  niewiedia kam mit der rtx Generation und nein ich bin kein roter Fan sondern ein total angepisster grüner.


Das P/L Verhältnis ist aber auf beiden Seiten nahezu identisch. Wenn man den schwachen Euro und die Inflation mit rein nimmt. Sind die Preise auch alle nicht so schlecht. Nur die Auswirkungen von Corona und Mining hab en uns übel mitgespielt. 

Eine 3070 zu 500-550€ ist das Gegenstück zu einer GTX470 von 2010 für 400€, oder einer HD7950 für 420€.
Wenn es also eine RTX4070 für knapp 550-600€ UVP gibt, ist die Welt in Ordnung. Man muss halt akzeptieren, das die Preise gestiegen sind, bzw. ein gewisser Kaufkraftverlust stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Und was tut das zur Sache wenn es um den dGPU Absatz-Markt geht? Wieso ist das für den Gesamt-Markt nicht repräsentativ? Kaufen die asiatischen Internetcafes die Karten etwa nicht?


1 PC > vllt 8 verschiedene Nutzer/Besucher am Tag > jeder meldet sich mit seinem Steamaccount an > 8x mal wird Dessen HW gelistet. Trotzdem bleibt es bei einem "Arbeitsplatz".
Gruß T.


----------



## raPid-81 (10. August 2022)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> 1 PC > vllt 8 verschiedene Nutzer/Besucher am Tag > jeder meldet sich mit seinem Steamaccount an > 8x mal wird Dessen HW gelistet. Trotzdem bleibt es bei einem "Arbeitsplatz".
> Gruß T.


Die Metrik hinter dem Steam Hardware Survey kennen wir nicht, es könnte genau so gut sein dass eine Hardware-ID nur einmal abgefragt werden kann...

Und jegliche andere Statistik zum dGPU Markt hat ähnliche Zahlen (meist sogar noch schlechter für AMD).


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Keine Sau juckt es hier wer welche Aktien hat. Sorry.
> 
> Pullermannvergleich per PN würd jedem helfen. Danke.
> 
> ...


Hm,

zuerst anderen sagen das man quasi mit mehr Niveau agieren soll und dann... 

Wieso Nvidia ein Taschentuch reichen? Man hat doch nur die Prognose korrigiert. 
AMD und Nvidia verticken ihre Produkte zum selben P/L Niveau im großen und ganzen.

Zum krönenden Abschluss noch persönlich einem Hersteller etwas schlechtes wünschen...

Ich wünsche AMD und Nvidia, wie auch Intel gute Produkte und Erfolg mit selbigen. Ich habe keinerlei persönliche Verflechtungen mit einem der Hersteller. Denn ich hatte auch bei keinem bisher wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen.

Also in Summe könnte man meinen, es ginge durchaus etwas objektiver.


----------



## lucky1levin (10. August 2022)

Hat das Unternhemen voll verdient.

Kein Mitleid vorhanden.


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Weil AMD, außerhalb von PCGH, CB und co., eben nicht ansatzweise so beliebt ist und einige das hier einige nicht warhhaben wollen.


Ich glaube noch nicht einmal, Das AMD so viel beliebter bei PCGH, CB und co ist.
Schaut doch mal in die ganzen Signaturen usw.

Gefühlt sind es eher Intel / Nvidia (vollkommen ohne Wertung, soll jeder kaufen, was er möchte und ggfs. für ihn am besten ist.

Auch die Umfragen bei PCGH sind nicht zwingend repräsentativ. So etwas hängt immer an der Bereitschaft der Leute mit abzustimmen.

Wenn man unterstellen würde, die AMD Käufer sehen sich als Minderheit und wollen dem einhalt gebieten, würde das eine höhere Umfrage Teilnahme erklären. (Nur ganz plakativ mal in den Raum gestellt. Entspricht meiner Meinung!)


----------



## owned139 (10. August 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Ich glaube noch nicht einmal, Das AMD so viel beliebter bei PCGH, CB und co ist.
> Schaut doch mal in die ganzen Signaturen usw.


Auf CB gabs ne Umfrage, welche CPU die interessanteste ist. Zur Auswahl standen der 12900K, 12700K und der 5800X3D. 83% haben den 5800X3D gewählt: https://www.computerbase.de/2022-07...s-ryzen-7-5800x3d-core-i7-12700k-i9-12900k/2/


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

owned139 schrieb:


> Auf CB gabs ne Umfrage, welche CPU die interessanteste ist. Zur Auswahl standen der 12900K, 12700K und der 5800X3D. 83% haben den 5800X3D gewählt: https://www.computerbase.de/2022-07...s-ryzen-7-5800x3d-core-i7-12700k-i9-12900k/2/


Das Thema Umfragen, habe ich ja auch aufgegriffen


----------



## Zer0Strat (10. August 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das Thema Umfragen, habe ich ja auch aufgegriffen


Es haben fast 3000 Leute an der Umfrage teilgenommen! Das hat schon Gewicht.


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Es haben fast 3000 Leute an der Umfrage teilgenommen! Das hat schon Gewicht.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Mehr als ein Indiz kann sowas nicht sein. Ja, es ist möglich, aber eben keinerlei Beweis, oder sichere Quelle.


----------



## raPid-81 (10. August 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Es haben fast 3000 Leute an der Umfrage teilgenommen! Das hat schon Gewicht.


3000 Leute die sich in PC Hardware Foren tummeln. Das ist ein ziemlich kleiner Kreis und hat nichts mit der breiten Masse zu tun.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (10. August 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das P/L Verhältnis ist aber auf beiden Seiten nahezu identisch. Wenn man den schwachen Euro und die Inflation mit rein nimmt. Sind die Preise auch alle nicht so schlecht. Nur die Auswirkungen von Corona und Mining hab en uns übel mitgespielt.
> 
> Eine 3070 zu 500-550€ ist das Gegenstück zu einer GTX470 von 2010 für 400€, oder einer HD7950 für 420€.
> Wenn es also eine RTX4070 für knapp 550-600€ UVP gibt, ist die Welt in Ordnung. Man muss halt akzeptieren, das die Preise gestiegen sind, bzw. ein gewisser Kaufkraftverlust stattgefunden hat.


Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen wollen das wir in den letzten 12jahren fast 50% Inflation hatten ?
das dieser Krempel immer teuer wird ist verständlich aber dein Vergleich hinkt.

eine top Grafikkarte kostete bis zum Erscheinen der rtx20xx Generation selten mehr als €700.-
die mittelklasse pendelt sich meist bei 2/3 des Preises der top Karte ein und der Einstieg meist bei 1/3 und weniger.

bin schon verflucht lange dabei und habe die gesamte Entwicklung der grafikkarten seit dem 386er erlebt.
diesen reibach den nvidia mit erscheinen der rtx20xx Generation gemacht hat, hat mein Vertrauen zu diesem drecksladen komplett erloschen lassen.
die stehen bei mir auf der gleichen Ebene wie Electronic arts und die roten sind auch nicht besser....

bei aller liebe zum gaming, ich persönlich bin nicht die melkkuh der grafikkarten hersteller und peiffe auf deren Produkte ganz ehrlich.
ich "muss" nicht mehr spielen, gibt auch Konsolen und einiges was vor der Haustür passiert.


----------



## derneuemann (10. August 2022)

wollev45 schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft erzählen wollen das wir in den letzten 12jahren fast 50% Inflation hatten ?
> das dieser Krempel immer teuer wird ist verständlich aber dein Vergleich hinkt.
> 
> eine top Grafikkarte kostete bis zum Erscheinen der rtx20xx Generation selten mehr als €700.-
> ...


Dann lass doch mal die Top Karten raus und nimm die 70iger...

Wenn man es nachrechnet mit Euro Kurs und Inflation, werden so aus ca.350€ in 2010, etwa 530€ in 2021/2022. 

Das passt wieder zu den UVPs der beiden Hersteller. Die Marktpreise sind das Ergbenis von Corona und Mining gewesen.


----------



## Zer0Strat (10. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> 3000 Leute die sich in PC Hardware Foren tummeln. Das ist ein ziemlich kleiner Kreis und hat nichts mit der breiten Masse zu tun.


Vielleicht ein Missverständnis gerade, es ging ja nicht um die Allgemeinheit, sondern um die Tech Communities im Speziellen, siehe der Beitrag von @owned139 als Ausgangslage.


----------



## SilentHunter (10. August 2022)

Schon ein wenig auffällig das das synchron mit dem zusammenbrechenden Kryptomining boom passiert. Ebenso die jetzt anscheinend  noch übervollen GTX 3... Lagerbestände. Da muss man tatsächlich kein Mathegenie sein woher die Zahlen und Lagerbestände herrühren.


----------



## MySound (10. August 2022)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> zuerst anderen sagen das man quasi mit mehr Niveau agieren soll und dann...
> 
> ...



Oh. Ich hab nem Hersteller was schlechtes gewunschen nachdem er uns die letzten 3 Jahre gemolken hat.
Verklag mich! Und was das mit Niveau zu tun hat bleibt auch nur dir erschlossen. Aber gut für die OEMs dass es Menschen wie dich gibt.
Ich wünsche übrigens auch alles Scalpern und Händlern die da Reibach gemacht haben ebenfalls nur das schlechteste. 

Jetzt darfste die Niveaupolizei holen. 
Sonst poste ich hier gleich noch Auszüge aus meinem Depot. 

Objektiv bezahlt man seit ner Zeit für ne Mittelklasse GPU 1000€. Und Nvidia ist da sicher nicht ganz unschuldig.

Wenn dir mein unterirdisches Niveau nicht passt schenk ich auch dir gern noch ein Taschentuch dazu.


derneuemann schrieb:


> Das passt wieder zu den UVPs der beiden Hersteller. Die Marktpreise sind das Ergbenis von Corona und Mining gewesen.


Richtig. Und haben die Hersteller was dagegen unternommen? Nö.
Drum sollen sie halt nun auf ihrem Zeug sitzen bleiben. Angebot und Nachfrage. Oder dann in dem Fall Karma.


----------



## derneuemann (11. August 2022)

MySound schrieb:


> Oh. Ich hab nem Hersteller was schlechtes gewunschen nachdem er uns die letzten 3 Jahre gemolken hat.
> Verklag mich! Und was das mit Niveau zu tun hat bleibt auch nur dir erschlossen. Aber gut für die OEMs dass es Menschen wie dich gibt.
> Ich wünsche übrigens auch alles Scalpern und Händlern die da Reibach gemacht haben ebenfalls nur das schlechteste.
> 
> ...


Zuletzt geht es ja für einen Satz doch objektiv! Der Rest ist halt lächerlich.

Die Hersteller haben uns nicht gemolken. Das waren Ergebnisse der Situation! Aber kannst ruhig weiter das bockige Kind geben.


Du bekommst nicht bei Nvidia für 1000 Euro eine Mittelklasse GPU, sondern objektiv betrachtet bei Nvidia und AMD das selbe P/L Verhältnis. Darüber hinaus war die Marktsituation durch die Corona Probleme, wie auch durch das Mining halt so, das grundsätzlich schon alles teurer wurde und dann noch das Zwischenhändler und co den Hals nicht voll kriegen.

In dieser Zeit haben AMD und Nvidia gleichermaßen den Hals nicht voll gekriegt. Unternehmen sind nicht die Wohlfahrt. 

Du hast mit Niveau angefangen, also beschwer dich nicht. 

Was habe ich mit OEM zu tun? Erklär doch mal bitte.


----------



## Firestar81 (12. August 2022)

Die 3090 TI geht für 1299€ weg da kannst du sehen wie hoch die Gewinnspanne liegt.
Ich schätze Mal bei 500%


----------



## xxxxx1 (13. August 2022)

Wenn ich an TSMC denke -ohoh


----------



## denrusl (26. August 2022)

raPid-81 schrieb:


> Also keine bestätigte Quelle. Danke dass Du die Größe gezeigt und Deine unbelegte Aussage gekennzeichnet hast.











						NVIDIA Announces Preliminary Financial Results for Second Quarter Fiscal 2023
					

NVIDIA today announced selected preliminary financial results for the second quarter ended July 31, 2022.




					nvidianews.nvidia.com
				




so nun haben wir ne Quelle da ist es zu sehen  aber nein du hast das komplett umrissen


----------

